# New "Tivo Online"



## CIP54

Have I missed something? Woke up this morning to do some one pass maintenance and there's a whole new section on tivo.com called "Tivo online".

Works like the tivo app only more functional, a lot faster and more attractive. 

I can hardly believe I didn't see any mention of this as a coming attraction. SO MUCH BETTER THAN PREVIOUS one pass manager, very fast.

Plus can watch live tv or recorded shows on my iMac.

This has always been a great product but this takes things up a notch IMO.

:up::up::up:


----------



## gonzotek

http://online.tivo.com/
In the couple minutes I had to play with it this morning, it seems very much better than the old site.


----------



## tomhorsley

Apparently they hate linux though, I get a unsupported operating system error when I try to sign in and it tells me to come back when I have Windows or Mac.


----------



## markp99

Absolutely crawling for me.  Come on TiVo.

15-20 seconds of a blank white screen before anything starts to render (a "please wait..." notice might be advisable). Then another 5-10 seconds to draw the first screen.

Maybe not ready for primetime?? Feels under powered, like my old TiVos


----------



## bradleys

Whoa!

You can watch your recordings from the PC! This is huge!

Http://online.tivo.com


----------



## bradleys

markp99 said:


> Absolutely crawling for me.  Come on TiVo.
> 
> 15-20 seconds of a blank white screen before anything starts to render (a "please wait..." notice might be advisable). Then another 5-10 seconds to draw the first screen.
> 
> Maybe not ready for primetime?? Feels under powered, like my old TiVos


First time access seems to take a moment - I think it is caching a bunch.

People, this is the Web version of the TiVo app you have been asking for!


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

Whaaaaaaaaat.

It's not fast but it's functional. Holy crap. Recordings are playing on the browser.


----------



## BP-isMe

It is timing out for me...sounds great if they get it working.

Brad

edit: I got it to load by going to tivo.com then clicking TiVo Online at the top of the page.


----------



## JoeKustra

bradleys said:


> Whoa!
> 
> You can watch your recordings from the PC! This is huge!
> 
> Https://online.tivo.com


No "S". Just http://online.tivo.com/start

Very nice. Anbody see if it supports DD5.1?


----------



## markp99

bradleys said:


> First time access seems to take a moment - I think it is caching a bunch.


Bradleys,

You may be right. Much quicker on subsequent attempts. Still, the initial blank white page is disconcerting, albeit ~5 seconds not too bad when you're expecting it.


----------



## bradleys

Make sure you are using a modern browser for this. (Not directed at you Mark). 

Older version of IE will choke. Newest versions of IE and Chrome seem to work well.


----------



## bradleys

Can anyone confirm if it works in away from home mode? I did a test and doesn't appear so - but that was using my work PC vpn'd into the office.

A lot going on there to confirm it won't work.


----------



## bradleys

Dave just did a write up - if anyone is interested.

http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-06/tivo-dvr-nows-streams-to-web-browser/


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

The How-To video suggests it's in-home.

"... while connected to your home network."


----------



## davezatz

bradleys said:


> Can anyone confirm if it works in away from home mode? I did a test and doesn't appear so - but that was using my work PC vpn'd into the office.
> 
> A lot going on there to confirm it won't work.


It doesn't stream remotely, which is why my blog post is even shorter than it might have been.  I assume it will work if I set up a VPN, but I'd just go to the app at that point.


----------



## bradleys

From what I can tell, it appears that everything works in "away from home mode" with the exception of streaming content.

That includes all the functionality of either the IOS or Android apps. (with the exception of the remote control)

Without the out of home streaming functionality, I am not sure how much of this I will actually use. The IOS app on my iPad is simply more convenient.

I do wish they would have included a mechanism to initiate / schedule archive downloads using MRV .tivo files. They have always been legal using tivo sponsored tools in the past so that really isn't much of an excuse.

It would have made a great complete replacement for TiVo Desktop (that nobody uses anymore)


----------



## tomhorsley

Since it hates linux, I'll have to see how well it works inside my Windows 7 virtual machine when I get home today.


----------



## tatergator1

This is certainly a very nice surprise. As Dave suggested in his blog, this is bound to be a critical part of the Tivo Aereo re-incarnation. Integration with the broadcast network streaming apps is front and center. This feature is not very important for DVR users, but would be a compelling feature for cord-cutters/millennials to have a single interface to quickly organize and access the specific shows they want to watch, even without an actual DVR.


----------



## BP-isMe

I can watch recordings from home on IE 11 but my FireFox (preferred by me) just pops up the black box but never plays the video. My standalone stream (20.4.6a) transcoding status changes to "Running" but no video so far in FireFox v 37.0.1. Perhaps it is a security setting but I have not found it.

Brad


----------



## siratfus

Wow! Gone are the days of nickel and diming you trying to force you to buy a box for all your tvs. Tivo Minis, Tivo streaming, Tivo online.... They're going all in now. I guess they figure this is how to survive, get more customers?


----------



## tatergator1

siratfus said:


> They're going all in now. I guess they figure this is how to survive, get more customers?


Basically. Tivo's CEO has said as much too. Ultimately, Tivo wants out of the hardware business and envisions themselves as a software provider, not so much to retail customers, but primarily to corporate customers (cable companies, etc.)


----------



## kazak99

I have a Roamio Basic and I can't find a way to watch "My Shows" (my recordings) on a home computer. 

Do you need a Stream or a Stream enabled device (Roamio Plus or Pro) to watch my Tivo recordings on a PC?


----------



## tivoknucklehead

successfully logged in to tivo online, but when I went to manage my one pass manager or to do list get "There is a problem communicating with your DVR. Make sure your DVR is connected to your home network, then try again.", 
although my to do list on chrome and IE popped up for about 3 seconds before message appeared. On Firefox nothing showed at all except error message. I have two tivos, both are connected fine via ethernet to my home network

and I could not watch video on anything. I do not have tivo stream, is that required? and can copyrighted shows be viewed remotely?

thoughts?


----------



## atmuscarella

kazak99 said:


> I have a Roamio Basic and I can't find a way to watch "My Shows" (my recordings) on a home computer.
> 
> Do you need a Stream or a Stream enabled device (Roamio Plus or Pro) to watch my Tivo recordings on a PC?


See http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-06/tivo-dvr-nows-streams-to-web-browser/

You maybe able to transfer/copy the shows to the computer with the Free Version of TiVo Desktop software (and some other third party products that I am sure others will mention) if your cable company has not restricted transfers (if you are OTA no problems moving any shows).


----------



## rainwater

atmuscarella said:


> Currently no way to stream shows from a TiVo to a computer. The Stream (stand alone one or the one built into the Plus/Pro) only streams to iOS and Android devices.


Huh? I'm streaming to my computer now on the new TiVo website. But yes, streaming to a web browser does require a TiVo Stream since it has to convert the video.


----------



## bradleys

atmuscarella said:


> Currently no way to stream shows from a TiVo to a computer. The Stream (stand alone one or the one built into the Plus/Pro) only streams to iOS and Android devices.
> 
> You maybe able to transfer/copy the shows to the computer with the TiVo Desktop software (and some other third party products that I am sure others will mention) if your cable company has not restricted transfers (if you are OTA no problems moving any shows).


That is not correct. This new TiVo online does stream to the PC, that's the point of this thread.



kazak99 said:


> I have a Roamio Basic and I can't find a way to watch "My Shows" (my recordings) on a home computer.
> 
> Do you need a Stream or a Stream enabled device (Roamio Plus or Pro) to watch my Tivo recordings on a PC?


Yes, you will need either the stand alone stream or a stream enabled TiVo on your network.


----------



## MScottC

I also got the "error communicating with your DVR" message when trying to manage my One Pass list. But the "To Do List" pops up for a brief moment, than reverts to the same error message. Me thinks they're still working out some bugs.


----------



## atmuscarella

bradleys said:


> That is not correct. This new TiVo online does stream to the PC, that's the point of this thread.
> 
> Yes, you will need either the stand alone stream or a stream enabled TiVo on your network.


Yes just saw the change will fix my post.


----------



## kazak99

http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-06/tivo-dvr-nows-streams-to-web-browser/

"but I'll go ahead and assume Premiere and lesser Roamios require purchase of the TiVo Stream accessory to make it happen, versus native Roamio Pro/Plus capabilities."

I'm guessing he's correct about needing a Stream to utilize in-home Tivo to computer streaming, based on my experience and inability to stream with a Roamio Basic.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

kazak99 said:


> http://zatznotfunny.com/2015-06/tivo-dvr-nows-streams-to-web-browser/
> 
> "but Ill go ahead and assume Premiere and lesser Roamios require purchase of the TiVo Stream accessory to make it happen, versus native Roamio Pro/Plus capabilities."
> 
> I'm guessing he's correct about needing a Stream to utilize in-home Tivo to computer streaming, based on my experience and inability to stream with a Roamio Basic.


well if a Tivo stream is needed to watch video then I'm not interested because I already own 3 slingboxes and they get the job done just fine, and can stream to remote TVs, not just PCs or laptops or tablets


----------



## tatergator1

FYI, the current implementation of the new Tivo Online respects the CCI byte, even though it only works within the home. Looks like Tivo is playing it safe since computer-based viewing makes it much easier to grab the video content and save it.

With that said, I wouldn't expect out-of-home streaming via this interface anytime soon if Tivo's too worried to even allow in-home streaming of copy-protected content.


----------



## pwlcheng

I'm in my office away from home and I am able to watch my recordings, but it is using Hulu and I have to disable my AdBlock Plus.
Screen Shot
Remote Streaming


----------



## Dixon Butz

It does require Tivo Stream to view recordings on the Roamio. I unplugged my Tivo Stream and it says this when trying to watch a recording on a PC at home:
"We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video may not be available at this time."


----------



## bradleys

tivoknucklehead said:


> well if a Tivo stream is needed to watch video then I'm not interested because I already own 3 slingboxes and they get the job done just fine, and can stream to remote TVs, not just PCs or laptops or tablets


congratulations


----------



## bunjicat

Does not work with VPN for away from home streaming. At least not with my implementation. Sigh...Tivo. So close yet so far away. Not time to toss the sling box yet.


----------



## Aero 1

pwlcheng said:


> I'm in my office away from home and I am able to watch my recordings, but it is using Hulu and I have to disable my AdBlock Plus.
> Screen Shot
> Remote Streaming


how? are you using a vpn back home?


----------



## bradleys

Aero 1 said:


> how? are you using a vpn back home?


That is not what he is doing

If I click on say an HBO movie, TiVo opens up HBO Go in another web page. If TiVo has identified that the content exists via a third party streaming service, it will give you the option to watch it from there.

So, the TiVo web app does not stream OOH, but it does help you locate the content via authorized streaming services.

Kind of neat.


----------



## markp99

Yep, I clicked on a program; the app dropped me into an ABC.com streaming player.


----------



## CIP54

I think this is a great step forward. I was planning on buying a few tivo minis for kids rooms but now any wired computer in my house is a tivo/tv combo. Nicer viewing experience than the iPad and can view in one window and work/play in another.


----------



## TIVO_GUY_HERE

bradleys said:


> Whoa!
> 
> You can watch your recordings from the PC! This is huge!
> 
> Http://online.tivo.com





bradleys said:


> That is not what he is doing
> 
> If I click on say an HBO movie, TiVo opens up HBO Go in another web page. If TiVo has identified that the content exists via a third party streaming service, it will give you the option to watch it from there.
> 
> So, the TiVo web app does not stream OOH, but it does help you locate the content via authorized streaming services.
> 
> Kind of neat.


So from This is huge,,, to kind of neat. pretty much my feelings as well.


----------



## bunjicat

Just to add, it appears there is a paywall for the redirects on live tv. I clicked CNBC and it required a login to my FIOS account. So cord cutters are SOL.


----------



## ufo4sale

If you have one Roamio with built in streaming does that mean you can stream all TiVo's outside the house?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw

ufo4sale said:


> If you have one Roamio with built in streaming does that mean you can stream all TiVo's outside the house?


Yes, a Roamio Plus/Pro will support streaming for all wired Premiere and Roamio boxes.

This new site is only for in-home streaming though (at least for now).

The iOS/Android apps support out of home streaming.


----------



## NYHeel

ufo4sale said:


> If you have one Roamio with built in streaming does that mean you can stream all TiVo's outside the house?


I can't check as I only have one, but I believe you can stream from all Premiere and Roamio Tivo's in that case.


----------



## pwlcheng

Aero 1 said:


> how? are you using a vpn back home?


No, I don't use vpn, I have FIOS at home and Bright House at work


----------



## atmuscarella

pwlcheng said:


> No, I don't use vpn, I have FIOS at home and Bright House at work


The web site is accessible from anywhere you have Internet access. However you can only use the web site to stream content from your TiVo Premiere/Roamio's hard drive if you are on your home network. What you are doing at work is just streaming content from Hulu, which you could have done before and don't need the TiVo web site for.

That said I think it is pretty slick what we can do from the web site including being redirect to various streaming services all of which works even if someone doesn't have a "stream".


----------



## NYHeel

Per the Tivo official press release and Zatz's site, Out of-home streaming/downloading is anticipated to be coming soon; when this functionality arrives, out-of-home streaming (a) will support streaming to only one of your devices at a time.


----------



## bradleys

NYHeel said:


> Per the Tivo official press release and Zatz's site, Out of-home streaming/downloading is anticipated to be coming soon; when this functionality arrives, out-of-home streaming (a) will support streaming to only one of your devices at a time.


What if you have more then one Stream device on your network?


----------



## GkarRacer

I can confirm it works over VPN. It stutters a bit, but otherwise it's decent.

Is there any way to watch it full screen, though? There's a button that looks like it could be it, but it does nothing. It's such a tiny window at the moment.


----------



## bradleys

GkarRacer said:


> I can confirm it works over VPN. It stutters a bit, but otherwise it's decent.
> 
> Is there any way to watch it full screen, though? There's a button that looks like it could be it, but it does nothing. It's such a tiny window at the moment.


Yes, lower right hand corner in the video screen is the full screen icon.


----------



## humbb

BP-isMe said:


> I can watch recordings from home on IE 11 but my FireFox (preferred by me) just pops up the black box but never plays the video. My standalone stream (20.4.6a) transcoding status changes to "Running" but no video so far in FireFox v 37.0.1. Perhaps it is a security setting but I have not found it.
> 
> Brad


I've got it running on 38.0.5, but I had to adjust some NoScript settings, one in particular to allow access to my Tivo IP address.

One neat thing I noted, if you want to watch a show (using the online guide, and like the app, it does start a recording) that is currently tuned and buffering, you may get more than just the 30 minutes in the buffer. I actually started watching a show at 10:37 and it recorded beginning at 10am!!

May need to test the limits on this.


----------



## Dan203

This is amazing!!! If only it could stream OOH I could replace my iPad with a Surface Pro.


----------



## miller890

Using Firefox on Windows 8.1 the website seems responsive and I can stream from both a Romaio and a Premier (without a Tivo Stream). Video quality is good and moving the slider is quick to respond.

A Samsung Galaxy Tab which just received lollipop 5.0 killed the Tivo app, could not stream content using Chrome.


----------



## Dan203

Do you have a Roamio Plus or Pro? Or a basic? If you have a Plus/Pro then you have a Stream inside your TiVo and the Premiere can use that.


----------



## Dixon Butz

Great that they implemented this. But the image quality is bad. There is no settings for IQ.
I hope they plan to improve this.


----------



## miller890

Dan203 said:


> Do you have a Roamio Plus or Pro? Or a basic? If you have a Plus/Pro then you have a Stream inside your TiVo and the Premiere can use that.


Right, Roamio Basic and Pro with built in stream both work. The Premiere Elite also streams. My Tivo stream device for the Premiere is disconnected.

I just read that ALL Roamio and Priemer models can use online.tivo.com streaming in home on the video how-to page. Basically, I think they just eliminated the need for Tivo Stream for those who will use this new service instead of mobile App for streaming.


----------



## Dan203

miller890 said:


> Right, Roamio Basic and Pro with built in stream both work. The Premiere Elite also streams. My Tivo stream device for the Premiere is disconnected.
> 
> I just read that ALL Roamio and Priemer models can use online.tivo.com streaming in home on the video how-to page. Basically, I think they just eliminated the need for Tivo Stream for those who will use this new service instead of mobile App for streaming.


The Stream inside your Roamio Pro can be used by your Premiere. The Stream inside the Roamio Pro is a separate device, just like the standalone one, that's just mounted on the mobo inside your Roamio Pro case. It even gets it's own IP address from your router. So your Premiere is using it and that's why it works.

I took a look at the HTML code. It appears that they are using the Flash Player plugin for playback, which makes sense since it supports encrypted HLS which is what the Stream outputs. This could explain why it doesn't work on Linux. I don't think encrypted HLS is supported by the Flash Player plugin on Linux.


----------



## pesto126

miller890 said:


> I just read that ALL Roamio and Priemer models can use online.tivo.com streaming in home on the video how-to page. Basically, I think they just eliminated the need for Tivo Stream for those who will use this new service instead of mobile App for streaming.


Leave it to Tivo to make this more confusing than it needs to be... I have a Roamio basic and 4 premieres in the house... no stream... I can see the programs but I CANNOT watch any of them on my PC.. they all say "This show is unavailable to watch online"... Thx for nothing TIVO!

So.. I guess you MUST have a stream in some form to take advantage of this... bummer!


----------



## ajwees41

anyone find the option to change the keep till I delete settings via the web?


----------



## RoyK

The OnePass Manager function doesn't work for me. "There is a problem communicating with your DVR. Make sure your DVR is connected to your home network, then try again."
Retried a dozen times.

Funny since it has no problem browsing My Shows. And the ToDo List management is there.


----------



## spaldingclan

pesto126 said:


> Leave it to Tivo to make this more confusing than it needs to be... I have a Roamio basic and 4 premieres in the house... no stream... I can see the programs but I CANNOT watch any of them on my PC.. they all say "This show is unavailable to watch online"... Thx for nothing TIVO!
> 
> So.. I guess you MUST have a stream in some form to take advantage of this... bummer!


and you're surprised by this why? you dont own a device that has streaming capabilities in it...how do you expect this website to bring that to you?


----------



## tomhorsley

Amazing! I just tried my Windows 7 virtual machine running on my fedora box, and it does seem to be able to stream to the virtual machine, so a back door for linux (sort of) support exists .


----------



## Dan203

ajwees41 said:


> anyone find the option to change the keep till I delete settings via the web?


In the To Do list you can edit the properties for individual recordings or edit the OnePass settings.

Strangely there is no way to edit the OnePass settings from the OnePass Manager section.


----------



## bradleys

Odd... No trick play controls that I can see when in full screen mode.


----------



## morac

I find it fascinating that if I click on a show in My Shows and click play when I'm away from home it automatically connects me to a third party web site (HBO, ABC, Disney, Fox, etc) and deep links directly to the episode.

It's like being able to stream away from home, without actually streaming from the TiVo itself.


----------



## Dan203

bradleys said:


> Odd... No trick play controls that I can see when in full screen mode.


I don't either. But the arrow keys seem to jump forward/back by 3 minutes.


----------



## burdellgp

So, video streaming is using a Flash client; the lack of trick-play controls is probably because of Flash (and/or whatever streaming video library TiVo chose). Sad that they chose a soon-to-be-dead tech like Flash instead of HTML5.

And for the Linux users: ignore the OS warning, it works fine. I tested video streaming with Firefox (with the Adobe Flash plugin) and Chrome, and both worked okay (Chrome seemed smoother).


----------



## NorthAlabama

RoyK said:


> The OnePass Manager function doesn't work for me. "There is a problem communicating with your DVR. Make sure your DVR is connected to your home network, then try again."
> Retried a dozen times.
> 
> Funny since it has no problem browsing My Shows. And the ToDo List management is there.


i get this error for both onepass mgr and todo list. it's odd, the onepass mgr knows the name of my dvr and % used, and still gives the error. the todo list displays for a fraction of a second, then displays the error.

my shows tab displays like it should, disabling add-ons didn't fix errors under the manage tab.


----------



## bradleys

Dan203 said:


> I don't either. But the arrow keys seem to jump forward/back by 3 minutes.


Yeah, I noticed that too - but 3 minutes is a long time! 

I also noticed that the TiVo doesn't register a "save point" when you stop watching something on the PC and return to a TiVo or iOS app.


----------



## Dan203

burdellgp said:


> So, video streaming is using a Flash client; the lack of trick-play controls is probably because of Flash (and/or whatever streaming video library TiVo chose). Sad that they chose a soon-to-be-dead tech like Flash instead of HTML5.
> 
> And for the Linux users: ignore the OS warning, it works fine. I tested video streaming with Firefox (with the Adobe Flash plugin) and Chrome, and both worked okay (Chrome seemed smoother).


There isn't support for encrypted HLS via HTML5 in most browsers. The only ones I'm aware of that support it are mobile browsers. For desktop browsers the only option is to use the Flash plugin.


----------



## pesto126

spaldingclan said:


> and you're surprised by this why? you dont own a device that has streaming capabilities in it...how do you expect this website to bring that to you?


Well.. Tivo communicates with a home server.. so, I request a show from Tivo.online - tiro uploads the program and then streams it to me from its server farm.. ala Hbo.go, netflix or any other server based system. Perhaps if Tivo doesn't want to do this, it can just open up a port on my router and become a Plex server automatically? Tivo should be able to serve up programs for me to watch on my PC just like it can from one Tivo to another..


----------



## Dan203

That's probably why they can't stream encrypted content right now. It's basically like OOH streaming using a proxy to deliver the content. Although that makes me wonder why you have to be on a PC connected to the home network for it to work?


----------



## siratfus

morac said:


> I find it fascinating that if I click on a show in My Shows and click play when I'm away from home it automatically connects me to a third party web site (HBO, ABC, Disney, Fox, etc) and deep links directly to the episode.
> 
> It's like being able to stream away from home, without actually streaming from the TiVo itself.


You'd have to have a subscription for those services I suppose. It connects me to Hulu for some shows, but I suspect it's only because it's part of the free Hulu.

You still can't actually view "MY RECORDINGS" out of network. You need to use the Tivo Streaming app for that.


----------



## spynotebook

RoyK said:


> Funny since it has no problem browsing My Shows. And the ToDo List management is there.


I can stream but I get that same not communicating error when looking at OnePass or ToDo. ToDo even worked from my office today then stopped and has not worked since.


----------



## CIP54

Dan203 said:


> In the To Do list you can edit the properties for individual recordings or edit the OnePass settings.
> 
> Strangely there is no way to edit the OnePass settings from the OnePass Manager section.


On my One Pass Manager there's a little box that I can click that let's me change options for new/repeat keep until etc. Running Mavericks with Chrome browser.


----------



## Dan203

Oh I see now. In FireFox it's just a tiny line of text over the channel number that says "options".


----------



## CoxInPHX

This Web Portal along with the Andriod app, does not recognize on of my Premieres as having OnePass. I am sure this is related to this post:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=528688

Is this happening to anyone else?


----------



## Jed1

I do not have a TiVo stream so I was reading today on how to activate and set one up. The problem I may have that you seem to need a mobile device and download the TiVo app in order to set up the stream after you activate it on your TiVo account.
Since I only own two desktop pcs and I do not own any type of mobile device, I am wondering how I am going to set up the stream once I activate it.

Another problem I just noticed is that TiVo Online shows that I have two living room TiVos, one that I currently own and the other is the one I returned about three weeks ago under warranty. 
My TiVo account only shows the two TiVos I currently own. I just went through a disappointing menagerie this week as I purchased a 3 year warranty and I did not get a proof of purchase email and also the warranty company did not get notified of the purchase.
I finally got this straightened out this morning and I do not fell like going in for another round with TiVo support again. I told them to remove the one TiVo from their records three times in the last 3 days as it was returned but it just never gets removed. 

I am going to purchase the stream from Amazon as there seems to be a problem currently with purchasing things directly with TiVo. Hopefully I can get it to work with out their assistance.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Can Series 3 TiVos be seen through this Web Portal, but just don't have the OnePass Manager? I am wondering if my Premiere is missing some back-end code that tells the servers it has OnePass SW.


----------



## bradleys

CoxInPHX said:


> Can Series 3 TiVos be seen through this Web Portal, but just don't have the OnePass Manager? I am wondering if my Premiere is missing some back-end code that tells the servers it has OnePass SW.


No, it won't even allow you to view content on an S3 TiVo .


----------



## Series3Sub

It is nice to see TiVo finally catching up with just about every cable and sat TV provider. While this is nice, it is pretty much the same experience with cable and DirecTV and DishAnywhere (renamed from DishOnLine) services with all the same re-directing to 3rd parties, requirements of cable subscriptions for some content, and streaming from your DVR, provided you have either the external trans-coder connected to your DVR or built-in trans-coder within the DVR. And BTW, the access to "broadcasters" or "OTA" is a redirect to a major broadcast network's already existing site that one could access without TiVo online for years previous, just like all the other cable and sat "online" portals.

This is good, but it aint no innovation nor TiVolution, but it's nice to see TiVo provide its subscribers, especially those who don't subscribe to cable, what many others were getting for YEARS. Frankly, a Slingbox would provide a superior experience, compared to the TiVo recorded on the DVR flagged content that _still_ won't stream.

Unfortunately, TiVo NOT being an MVPD does hurt the TiVo Online service some. On DishAnywhere, I can stream and watch ALL the content including all the premium movie channels LIVE as they air all from my DVR, no restrictions. It would be nice if TiVo can find some way to crack that last wall, but not being an MVPD and a smaller company means TiVo has its work cut out to provide the kind of unlimited access one get with DishOnline. TiVo can not be blamed for "playing it safe." TiVo can't open itself to lawsuits from content providers.


----------



## JBDragon

bradleys said:


> Whoa!
> 
> You can watch your recordings from the PC! This is huge!
> 
> Http://online.tivo.com


No kidding!!! No more dealing with trying to run a Android App, and I was getting ready to setup my Slingbox, but now it looks like I may not have to. This is great!!! I still don't have PLEX or anything on my Tivo yet, but this works!!!


----------



## JBDragon

NYHeel said:


> Per the Tivo official press release and Zatz's site, Out of-home streaming/downloading is anticipated to be coming soon; when this functionality arrives, out-of-home streaming (a) will support streaming to only one of your devices at a time.


That would still be great. Here I was getting what I needed to get my old SlingBox setup to watch Tivo on my Home computer, but with Tivo Online, it looks like I no longer need to worry about that. I can already watch away from home on my iOS devices. Watching away on a Windows laptop may come in handy at times, but low on my priority list.

This is really great news. Not being nickel and dime for service fee's is great. The Hardware, with the Roamio Boxes and Tivo Mini's is great!!! Is Tivo finally waking up?


----------



## buckweet1980

I'm sure I'll be flamed, but I'll go ahead and say it..

I sure hope they make the TIVO interface look like this. Current interface is archaic in design. This could bring it into 2015..


----------



## JBDragon

bradleys said:


> Yes, lower right hand corner in the video screen is the full screen icon.


That right and it opens in full screen, but for whatever reason the 30 second skip button then disappears!!! Seems strange to do that.


----------



## wmcbrine

bradleys said:


> Odd... No trick play controls that I can see when in full screen mode.


There's a timeline bar at the bottom of the screen if I move the cursor there, with the 8-second replay and 30-second skip buttons as clickable areas at either end. The bar sometimes auto-hides, and then sometimes sticks, but still works.


----------



## JBDragon

pesto126 said:


> Leave it to Tivo to make this more confusing than it needs to be... I have a Roamio basic and 4 premieres in the house... no stream... I can see the programs but I CANNOT watch any of them on my PC.. they all say "This show is unavailable to watch online"... Thx for nothing TIVO!
> 
> So.. I guess you MUST have a stream in some form to take advantage of this... bummer!


I think that's the DRM (Digital Rights Management!!!) I assume you have cable? That's why so much is blocked. Hopefully Tivo can work out some kind of deal to be allowed to stream like this. I'm using a Antenna and every single one of my programs I looked though could ALL stream, except for 1 program, "What would you Do?" on ABC. That one show says the same "This show is currently unavailable to watch online" Even the 500+ Tivo Suggestions that Tivo Recorded all have the little green Play arrow on my Tivo.

I was getting ready to hook up my old Slingbox pro, but now I'm not sure if I really need to?!?!


----------



## cmannes

So, any chance this web app provides enough info for someone to make a simple desktop player?

I'm quite happy this is there, but sometimes I just want a pathetically simple app that will play something off my tivo via the streamer. I don't need to know the cast list with links to what else they've done.


----------



## bradleys

cmannes said:


> So, any chance this web app provides enough info for someone to make a simple desktop player?
> 
> I'm quite happy this is there, but sometimes I just want a pathetically simple app that will play something off my tivo via the streamer. I don't need to know the cast list with links to what else they've done.


This little utility worked for me back in the day.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=490198

There is also the Plex TiVo channel.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=501896&highlight=plex+channel


----------



## Bytez

It says show cannot be streamed at this time for all my recorded shows.


----------



## bradleys

Bytez said:


> It says show cannot be streamed at this time for all my recorded shows.


Are all your recordings from copy protected channels?


----------



## sirfergy

It uses the Stream, which means for me it sucks because the Stream built into my Roamio Pro can never successfully stream a full show.


----------



## Bytez

bradleys said:


> Are all your recordings from copy protected channels?


None are protected. Fios only encrypts hbo and cinemax, I believe.


----------



## Bierboy

I'm getting errors saying my DVR is not connected to the network...which is just ridiculous...


----------



## Bierboy

Let me get this straight -- all this does is redirect you to somewhere on the Web where you can stream the show....like a network's Web site or Hulu or Vudo? I don't get what the big deal is because that's all it's doing for me. It's not like you can stream to your computer from your TiVo...


----------



## lpwcomp

Bytez said:


> None are protected. Fios only encrypts hbo and cinemax, I believe.


Encryption and copy protection are two separate things. But your main point is correct - FIOS only copy protects content for premium channels. Same as Comcast. TWC on the other hand copy protects almost everything. BTW, Comcast *encrypts* everything.


----------



## lpwcomp

Bierboy said:


> Let me get this straight -- all this does is redirect you to somewhere on the Web where you can stream the show....like a network's Web site or Hulu or Vudo? I don't get what the big deal is because that's all it's doing for me. It's not like you can stream to your computer from your TiVo...


From what I have read here, the redirection to a third party website is for OOH streaming or possibly even in home if you don't have a Stream or it isn't one of your TiVos. In home, it uses a Stream, just like the app. In other words, the redirection is an _*addition*_, not an instead of.


----------



## CIP54

The product right now is really designed for use on a home network for streaming live or recorded content. OOH has decent management capabilities but clearly from their website not intended (yet?) for OOH video streaming.


----------



## tomhorsley

lpwcomp said:


> From what I have read here, the redirection to a third party website is for OOH streaming or possibly even in home if you don't have a Stream or it isn't one of your TiVos. In home, it uses a Stream, just like the app. In other words, the redirection is an _*addition*_, not an instead of.


Yea, the tests I did last night were clearly streaming from the TiVo to the web browser. The start of the show, for instance, was at the exact same point in the middle of the exact same commercial the TiVo had recorded.


----------



## SugarBowl

NorthAlabama said:


> i get this error for both onepass mgr and todo list. it's odd, the onepass mgr knows the name of my dvr and % used, and still gives the error. the todo list displays for a fraction of a second, then displays the error.
> 
> my shows tab displays like it should, disabling add-ons didn't fix errors under the manage tab.


I get this error when using the Windows 8 IE full screen app. The desktop version of IE works.


----------



## Bierboy

CIP54 said:


> The product right now is really designed for use on a home network for streaming live or recorded content. OOH has decent management capabilities but clearly from their website not intended (yet?) for OOH video streaming.


But you still have to have a Mini? Because, on my network, I can't stream from my Premiere XL4...


----------



## lew

JMO, tivo has it backwards. I don't need TiVo online to view videos from hula,HBO etc on a PC. I'd like the functionality of tivo online on TiVo itself. Let TiVo access HBO so I can use HBO demand on my TV set via TiVo. A way to give use some of the VoD we're missing when we use TiVo instead of a cable company STB


----------



## lpwcomp

Bierboy said:


> But you still have to have a Mini? Because, on my network, I can't stream from my Premiere XL4...


A Mini? No. A Strean? Yes.


----------



## rainwater

So far it is a good start. I still see some annoying UI quirks though:
1) I have to login every day. It wouldn't be too bad but it tells me my Chromebook isn't supported (which I have to click to continue) yet everything works for it.
2) It doesn't remember my default DVR after every login so I have to change it every time.
3) Video quality seems pretty low for in-home streaming. Compared to my Slingbox, I can see a pretty huge difference. I'm sure this is a stream issue but if TiVo is going to stream to bigger devices than phones and tablets, they need to improve the highest stream quality.
4) The default OnePass Manager UI screen is a screen to transfer OnePasses to different TiVos. Is this really that important that it needs to be the default OnePass Manager screen?
5) My Shows doesn't remember sort order under Recordings. Having to re-sort every single OnePass every time I enter a folder is annoying.


----------



## Bierboy

lpwcomp said:


> A Mini? No. A Strean? Yes.


I'm sorry...yes, that's what I meant. Even if I had a stream, this really is not much in my book (until they make it useful on mobile devices....)


----------



## bradleys

Bierboy said:


> I'm sorry...yes, that's what I meant. Even if I had a stream, this really is not much in my book (until they make it useful on mobile devices....)


Each of the mobile device environments have their own native app. Why would they make TiVo online available via mobile?

Basically the same thing (mobile is a little more feature rich)


----------



## MichaelAinNB

Series3Sub said:


> It is nice to see TiVo finally catching up with just about every cable and sat TV provider.


True. It'd be nice if TiVo became proactive rather than reactive. A "Hey, look at us!" company rather than a "Us, too, Us too!" company. Yes, the new website is a beauty compared to the old one. But c'mon, the bar was set pretty low. As you pointed out, TiVo online is simply doing everything other companies have been doing for quite some time.


----------



## Dan203

Bierboy said:


> I'm sorry...yes, that's what I meant. Even if I had a stream, this really is not much in my book (until they make it useful on mobile devices....)


iOS and Android both have apps that can stream, both in and outside of the house.

I'm not sure why there is an limitation on the browser thing for outside the home. At least for unprotected content. Protected content doesn't seem to work at all, even inside the home. I'm guessing that is a CableLabs limitation. It's my understanding that when playing a protected show on a PC you not only have to protect the content during decoding but you have to protect against screen scraping. Which is why MCE can only play protected shows full screen where they write directly to the video card. I'm not sure if Flash has that capability, so I'm not sure if they'll ever be allowed to play protected content via the browser.


----------



## Bierboy

bradleys said:


> Each of the mobile device environments have their own native app. Why would they make TiVo online available via mobile?
> 
> Basically the same thing (mobile is a little more feature rich)


Without a stream? I can't stream anything from my TiVo on my iPad or iPhone; I don't have a Stream. That's what I'm talking about...too many hoops to jump through.


----------



## Dan203

The reason you need a Stream is technical. Most cable shows in the US are broadcast using the MPEG-2 video format. Most mobile devices, and the Flash plugin used for TiVo Online, require H.264 video. The stream has hardware in it that allows the MPEG-2 video to be trasncoded to H.264 so that it will play on the mobile device. Even those cable systems that use H.264 encoding use parameters that are not compatible with most mobile devices, so they to need to be transcoded to compliant specs before they will play on a mobile device.

The TiVo itself does not have the hardware required to do that transcoding so the Stream is the only way to accomplish these features.


----------



## NYHeel

Bierboy said:


> Without a stream? I can't stream anything from my TiVo on my iPad or iPhone; I don't have a Stream. That's what I'm talking about...too many hoops to jump through.


You wrote,


Bierboy said:


> Even if I had a stream, this really is not much in my book (until they make it useful on mobile devices....)


So bradleys explained to you that with a stream you can use it extremely well on mobile devices. So I'm not understanding your complaints.

To summarize, first you basically said, the Stream isn't worth it cause it's not useful on mobile devices. Then after you were told that it's very useful on mobile devices you said there were too many hoops to jump through. What hoops? There's only one. Get a stream. That's the only hoop.


----------



## MichaelAinNB

NYHeel said:


> Get a stream. That's the only hoop.


 For some, actually probably for most, that's a pretty expensive hoop. Especially if one has already invested $150 in a Roamio.

It seems TiVo is always a few steps behind in the technology world. Yes, they make a great DVR and maybe they should have just stayed with that. But they didn't. They wanted to give streaming giants like Roku, XBox and Apple TV a run for their money. That's fine, but they keep shooting themselves in the foot. They remind me of the driver who sees only to the end of the hood of his car and doesn't see the car 100 feet up the road who just slammed on his brakes. And instead of anticipating what should have been an avoidable crash, he slams into the car in front of him. TiVo keeps failing to see that car up the road. For example, when they devised the Premiere, why didn't they have the foresight to think, "Hey, maybe we should make this beefy enough to handle streaming services like Netflix and Hulu?" Instead, if I expect my Netflex, Hulu and Prime apps to load and perform reasonably, I'm told my "half decade old" Premier is outdated and I have to go out and buy the newest and greatest device. Ironically, other devices such as the Roku 2 and some older model PCs that are just as old as my "outdated" Premeire are able to function just as effectively today as they did fresh out of the box. I'm actually typing this post on a six year old HP Pavilion laptop and it handles all the newest and greatest technology Microsoft and other companies throw at it without any problem at all. Yet almost every time TiVo offers something new, it seems either an additional device or a newer model DVR has to be purchased in order for that service to perform in an acceptable fashion. I am wondering what service they're going to offer next that will require the purchase of the Roamio Pro Super Dooper Deluxe 2 DVR.


----------



## Philmatic

I was able to finally get this working (Seems like the people on the private Beta's were last to be turned on) 

Few thoughts:

It seems to be using Flash due to the requirement Encrypted HLS
It seems to be using an MPEG 2 TS container, but I suspect that is due to a Flash quirk. The codec itself appears to be very low bitrate H.264
It totally respects the CCI byte, making this almost useless for Cox and Time Warner customers
Doesn't do anything weird in regards to networking, if you can get yourself on your home network via VPN or even SSH Tunneling and SSL VPN, it works great
Quality is pretty bad, I expect this wasn't tuned much and the Flash Player is the culprit. It's workable though
It's very fast, similar to Netflix, which is pretty impressive since it's encoding on the fly
Screenshot of chrome dev tools:









Still of The Tonight Show:


----------



## Dan203

Philmatic said:


> It seems to be using an MPEG 2 TS container, but I suspect that is due to a Flash quirk. The codec itself appears to be very low bitrate H.264


MPEG-2 TS is a container. MPEG-2 and MPEG-4 are not actually video codecs, they're complete specs containing multiple standards designated by parts. People commonly refer to MPEG-2 as a video codec, but it's actually MPEG-2 part 2 that contains the video specification. In MPEG-4 there are actually 2 video codecs. MPEG-4 part 2 is the original one, which is what DivX/Xvid was based on, and MPEG-4 part 10 is H.264. Both specs also define audio formats, some captioning stuff, and a few other odds and ends.

Anyway my point is that H.264 video can be stored in an MPEG-2 TS container. In fact that's how HLS works. It uses TS files broken up into small chunks, like 10 seconds long, so that you can randomly access any section of the video by simply skipping to the file that contains the segment you're seeking to. It uses a playlist file with the names of all the TS chunks and their starting time code to organize everything.


----------



## bradleys

Bierboy said:


> Without a stream? I can't stream anything from my TiVo on my iPad or iPhone; I don't have a Stream. That's what I'm talking about...too many hoops to jump through.


Frankly, I am not understanding your argument points. You said iyou didn't see that this would bring you any value until it works on mobile devices.

Of course mobile devices have feature rich mobile apps.

Now your complaint is that you can't use the mobile apps because you don't own a stream. Exact same issue with the TiVo online app.

So, I think it is safe to conclude that you are upset that any streaming functionality offered by TiVo requires the streaming hardware. And you don't have the hardware and don't want to buy the hardware.

Very little value in your complaints - with the possible exception of making you personally feel better.


----------



## Bierboy

NYHeel said:


> You wrote,
> So bradleys explained to you that with a stream you can use it extremely well on mobile devices. So I'm not understanding your complaints.
> 
> To summarize, first you basically said, the Stream isn't worth it cause it's not useful on mobile devices. Then after you were told that it's very useful on mobile devices you said there were too many hoops to jump through. What hoops? There's only one. Get a stream. That's the only hoop.


I did NOT say the Stream is not worthy it. I said this feature is not worth it. Here is what I said _"Even if I had a stream, this really is not much in my book (until they make it useful on mobile devices....)_ And what I meant is useful WITHOUT having to use a Stream. To clarify that comment, I followed up with a comment on too many hoops to jump through so you obviously ignored that comment...


----------



## bradleys

Bierboy said:


> I did NOT say the Stream is not worthy it. I said this feature is not worth it. Here is what I said _"Even if I had a stream, this really is not much in my book (until they make it useful on mobile devices....)_ And what I meant is useful WITHOUT having to use a Stream. To clarify that comment, I followed up with a comment on too many hoops to jump through so you obviously ignored that comment...


Not really worth debating what you meant or said, I still don't get your point.

I think you agree that both the mobile apps and TiVo Online have very similar functionality. They allow you to view the guide, manage your recordings, setup a Onepass and pretty much any management task you might want to do on your TiVo.

On top of all that TiVo management functionality - TiVo allows you to stream content from the tivos to the respective apps. (As long as you have a TiVo Stream on your network). The browser version is hobbled OOH for the time being and all will struggle somewhat with copy protected content.

The TiVo stream... Too many hoops to use streaming services? Well, if too many hoops is $127 purchase price - then yes, it has too many hoops.

That is the same hoop before TiVo Online came out as it was after TiVo Online came out. Soo...

I still don't get your point.


----------



## Leo_N

So. Awesome.

Just what I had wanted. Or at least close enough! It's beautiful being able to stream TiVo directly to my left monitor while working on my right monitor. Had been considering getting a TiVo Mini for just this purpose. It's small and windowed, but I'm fine with that, at least for now.


----------



## siratfus

Bierboy said:


> Let me get this straight -- all this does is redirect you to somewhere on the Web where you can stream the show....like a network's Web site or Hulu or Vudo? I don't get what the big deal is because that's all it's doing for me. It's not like you can stream to your computer from your TiVo...


You need to navigate to the tabs that says MY SHOWS, then RECORDINGS. Connecting us a third party is just in addition to being able to view our own recordings.

This feature has made my slingbox obsolete. I use it to sling in my garage when I'm doing work, no longer need the slingbox.


----------



## siratfus

Leo_N said:


> So. Awesome.
> 
> Just what I had wanted. Or at least close enough! It's beautiful being able to stream TiVo directly to my left monitor while working on my right monitor. Had been considering getting a TiVo Mini for just this purpose. It's small and windowed, but I'm fine with that, at least for now.


LOL! That's exactly my set up in my garage.


----------



## [email protected]

Currently, I'm the only one in the household to have an ID on tivo.com. Now that online.tivo.com is available, other members may want to access it. 

Do I need to let them use my ID? Or can they set up their own IDs (with just the media access key) so they can view content on our TiVos on their computers?

Thanks


----------



## jamesteixeira

siratfus said:


> You need to navigate to the tabs that says MY SHOWS, then RECORDINGS. Connecting us a third party is just in addition to being able to view our own recordings.
> 
> This feature has made my slingbox obsolete. I use it to sling in my garage when I'm doing work, no longer need the slingbox.


No, not yet. The TIVO on-line will not stream protected shows even on the home network and streams nothing outside the home network. This is ridiculous.

Since I have Time Warner, everything is protected except local channel recordings. Even some of the links it provides to CNNgo and TBS online are useless because Time Warner does not appear as one of the cable providers.

Slingbox is still king.


----------



## jrtroo

It never ceases to amaze me how some people will crap on something given to them for free. This offering was totally unexpected, at no cost, and if they had waited to complete everything on their roadmap who knows how long it would have taken. Geez.


----------



## rainwater

jrtroo said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how some people will crap on something given to them for free. This offering was totally unexpected, at no cost, and if they had waited to complete everything on their roadmap who knows how long it would have taken. Geez.


I think most people are pretty positive about the new TiVo Online. But that doesn't mean there are issues. Pointing out the new issues with the service seems reasonable to me. And TiVo doesn't have much of a history of finishing their roadmap for new services (see finishing the HDUI, promising Android streaming for years, etc) so TiVo has a lot of prove to most long-time users so show us they are really interested in TiVo Online. However, TiVo Online is off to a great start. Now let's see if this was done for PR or if they are really interested in continuing to improve it.


----------



## SFDave

As others have reported, when I try to use the new "OnePass Manager" and "To Do List" links, I get the message "There is a problem communicating with your DVR. Make sure your DVR is connected to your home network, then try again." I have both a Roamio and a Premiere. I find that if I disconnect the Premiere from the network, the "To Do List" link for the Roamio will work, but not the "OnePass Manager" link. If I disconnect only the Roamio from the network, the Premiere still gives the error message for both links. Streaming video works fine with both units. Clearly TiVo has some bugs to fix, but the streaming video feature is pretty cool.


----------



## wmcbrine

Leo_N said:


> It's small and windowed, but I'm fine with that, at least for now.


There is a full-screen button.


----------



## slowbiscuit

jrtroo said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how some people will crap on something given to them for free. This offering was totally unexpected, at no cost, and if they had waited to complete everything on their roadmap who knows how long it would have taken. Geez.


It's great that they released this (WAY overdue), but that doesn't change the fact that it's yet another Tivo half-assed effort for all the reasons mentioned here. Primarily lack of OOH and video quality, OOH being the #1 reason anyone would want this. There's really no excuse for how bad it looks even on small screens, but it is better than nothing and it is free assuming you have the hardware to use it.


----------



## jrtroo

Hey, no doubt there is work to be done. But calling it "ridiculous" and other descriptors is just nuts.

It would be great if someone had the energy for a summarized issues log thread. I find those especially helpful when something big happens. I'm not volunteering...


----------



## Leo_N

wmcbrine said:


> There is a full-screen button.


Thanks, saw that a bit later. Pretty darn fuzzy at that point though. Even for a high-def program (Jeopardy to be specific). But like I said, this is plenty good to start with, at least for me.


----------



## Davisadm

jrtroo said:


> it never ceases to amaze me how some people will crap on something given to them for free. This offering was totally unexpected, at no cost, and if they had waited to complete everything on their roadmap who knows how long it would have taken. Geez.


+1


----------



## jpwbikes

RoyK said:


> The OnePass Manager function doesn't work for me. "There is a problem communicating with your DVR. Make sure your DVR is connected to your home network, then try again."
> Retried a dozen times.
> 
> Funny since it has no problem browsing My Shows. And the ToDo List management is there.


I'm getting the same error


----------



## pfiagra

I'm getting the error:

Problem Playing Show

We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video may not be available at this time.​
However, I have no problem streaming to the TiVo app on my iPad. Anyone have suggestions that I should try?


----------



## Dan203

Are you away from home? The website currently only allows streaming inside the home.


----------



## jamesteixeira

jrtroo said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how some people will crap on something given to them for free. This offering was totally unexpected, at no cost, and if they had waited to complete everything on their roadmap who knows how long it would have taken. Geez.


Free? This functionality that has been lacking for how long? Free? That we pay for with lifetime, annual, or monthly subscriptions? Nothing is Free here. We are paying for it and the functionality has been missing for some time.

Now what they've done is great but it still doesn't give the same capability that the IOS version has because I can stream all recordings in my home network and some recordings outside my home network. Why can't I with this app?

My tablet is a MS Surface Pro running W8 so I did not have an application to use for a long time. I'm glad they have made this "offering".


----------



## Dan203

Windows 8, and lower, do not support HLS streaming natively. The only way to add it is either via a plugin (ala Flash) or by licensing a 3rd party interface. However I just read an article that said Windows 10 will support HLS directly, and with the added ability to easily port Android apps to Windows 10 maybe we'll see a TiVo app pop up in the Windows store in the not too distant future.


----------



## jrtroo

If the feature did not exist when you purchased the box, and Tivo never indicated this was in the works, then there was not any reason to expect this additional feature. So, now that it is available without an additional charge, its free. 

Go ahead and say you expected it, which is fine, but it simply did not exist and you only purchased the functionality it came with. Everything else is a bonus.

I'll stop commenting on this aspect now. Cannot wait to check it out.


----------



## Megamind

SFDave said:


> As others have reported, when I try to use the new "OnePass Manager" and "To Do List" links, I get the message "There is a problem communicating with your DVR. Make sure your DVR is connected to your home network, then try again."


I'm also getting this error on both the "One Pass Manager" and the "To Do List" links.


----------



## lessd

jrtroo said:


> If the feature did not exist when you purchased the box, and Tivo never indicated this was in the works, then there was not any reason to expect this additional feature. So, now that it is available without an additional charge, its free.
> 
> Go ahead and say you expected it, which is fine, but it simply did not exist and you only purchased the functionality it came with. Everything else is a bonus.
> 
> I'll stop commenting on this aspect now. Cannot wait to check it out.


You nailed it, nobody upgraded my DVD player to a BD player, I never got any major upgrades (new features never promised when purchased) from any electronics I ever purchased, except TiVo.


----------



## jamesteixeira

This is one of things that we pay our subscription fees for - product improvements. There have been many people on this forum wanting the ability to view their TIVO recordings on a Windows platform. This is how the vendor/customer relationship works.

What else am I paying my subscription fee for if not product improvement and support? The customer base says they want certain features and the vendor provides the most popular features that are cost effective. Sort of like - adding Plex.


----------



## HoosontheTeevo

completely new to Tivo this winter. just got sick of renting the verizon dvr (8 yrs I think I paid like $1500? and it sucked - with two lousy conflicting tuners - versus the incredible 6 tuner Roamio).

I finally got fed up and wanted to 'own my own equipment' just like i own my house, own my car, own my tools, etc. The ability to add storage capacity, etc.

bought the roamio plus with lifetime, changed out the hard disc with a 4TB WD AV-GP thanks to Telemark, bought a couple of minis - we never paid rent for extra boxes so this was adding amazing functionality that will pay for itself quickly vs. rental boxes.

and then the one pass and wish list searches and tivo's excellent guide, and integrated streaming, and the find tv/movies that is so useful, etc.

and now I open my downstairs office win 7 pc running firefox - and I see an email from tivo - open up tivo online and boom pull up a game of thrones - HBO! show - I guess it streams from hbo go - which is nice, then I find a college baseball recording (Wahoos to Omaha!) and have that from my recordings, etc. pretty damn good. (though bad for work productivity  ).

So for this new to Tivo customer - I am very happy with this. Now I want the ability to download dvr recordings to take with me on my android tablet - can i do that yet? (for the airplane, etc. when off line). And I would like the ability to watch recorded shows on my pc/device from the copy protected channels - hbo/showtime, etc. - not just stream them.

And integrated HBO Go and Showtime Streaming on the Roamio please!

But overall, thanks Tivo. My investment is paying off handsomely!

Excited to use the Plex app also to have access to all my home videos/recorded show files/family photos, etc.


----------



## lpwcomp

jamesteixeira said:


> What else am I paying my subscription fee for if not product improvement and support?


Program guide info. Otherwise, people with older TiVos would be getting nothing for their fees. You're also getting improvements to the actual DVR functionality, to which neither Plex nor TiVo Online belong.

BTW, you've been able to watch non-copy protected TiVo recordings on your computer for >10 years by transferring them. You just couldn't stream them.


----------



## Leo_N

jamesteixeira said:


> This is one of things that we pay our subscription fees for - product improvements. There have been many people on this forum wanting the ability to view their TIVO recordings on a Windows platform. This is how the vendor/customer relationship works.
> 
> What else am I paying my subscription fee for if not product improvement and support? The customer base says they want certain features and the vendor provides the most popular features that are cost effective. Sort of like - adding Plex.


Pretty sure the only thing you are paying subscription fees for is the program guide data. Not sure where anything else has even been promised. If you can find it in the fine print somewhere I'd be eager to see it. Maybe you are right and it's in there, but I'd be shocked. I've never been under any impression they owed us upgrades.


----------



## justen_m

tomhorsley said:


> Apparently they hate linux though, I get a unsupported operating system error when I try to sign in and it tells me to come back when I have Windows or Mac.


I may be smeeking, but I just learned about this thread. I am streaming to my Linux boxes fine. I am using Chrome and the User-Agent Switcher for Chrome 1.0.43 extension to tell online.tivo.com that I am actually on Windows 7. Works like a charm. Ubuntu 15.04, Chrome 43.0.2357.125.

I've also tested the site with the same version of Chrome on Windows 10 build 10130 and it works fine. IE 11.X and Spartan/Edge 15.X work too. Haven't tried Firefox on any platform.

[edit] Geez, you don't even need a UAS. Just hit continue when the Linux OS related error comes up. It streams fine. I already had the UAS installed so I could watch Netflix in Chrome on my Linux boxes. Guess I should have read this whole thread first, eh?


----------



## Jen_C

Is anyone using online.tivo.com to stream to a PC using Firefox? I can't get it to work. I'm getting this error message that other users also report seeing:

*Problem Playing Show
We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video may not be available at this time.*

However, it will stream to my PC using IE...? 

I have a Roamio Plus, streaming to a laptop on Windows 7 if that matters.


----------



## justen_m

Regarding comments about poor video quality... are you using a wireless connection for your Roamio/Stream? What bandwidth are you seeing on the receiving side?

My Roamio Plus has a wired connection to my gigabit LAN. I can stream fine with great PQ to a wired desktop and wireless N netbook. I'm averaging ~8Mbps watching HD shows.


----------



## Jen_C

humbb said:


> I've got it running on 38.0.5, but I had to adjust some NoScript settings, one in particular to allow access to my Tivo IP address.


Do you remember which NoScript settings you tweaked to allow streaming?

I got it to stream on Firefox by temporarily disabling the NoScript add-on but am having difficulty locating the setting to address it. I granted permissions to my TiVo IP and it's on my NoScript whitelist but no luck so far...


----------



## humbb

Jen_C said:


> Do you remember which NoScript settings you tweaked to allow streaming?
> 
> I got it to stream on Firefox by temporarily disabling the NoScript add-on but am having difficulty locating the setting to address it. I granted permissions to my TiVo IP and it's on my NoScript whitelist but no luck so far...


Besides accepting the Tivo IP, I also allowed something called jsdelivr.net (after hovering over the NoScript tray icon). That was it.


----------



## Bytez

Does this stream through the local network or via the damn proxy?


----------



## BrentlyL

jrtroo said:


> It never ceases to amaze me how some people will crap on something given to them for free. This offering was totally unexpected, at no cost, and if they had waited to complete everything on their roadmap who knows how long it would have taken. Geez.


If it causes me to waste an hour of my time only to discover it takes 20 attempts to get logged in, doesn't support Time Warner customers, won't let me stream 95% of what's recorded on a $600 Roamio that's sitting on the local network then PEOPLE ARE GOING TO CRAP ON IT! "GEEZ"

Get over yourself.

Signed, a TiVo DEALER!


----------



## lpwcomp

I really wish TWC customers would quit expecting TiVo to do something to get around TWC's reprehensible policy.


----------



## Jen_C

humbb said:


> Besides accepting the Tivo IP, I also allowed something called jsdelivr.net (after hovering over the NoScript tray icon). That was it.


Thanks, humbb! I found that I also had a NoScript ABE rule blocking my stream. It must have been a default as I didn't add it. Double whammy!

For anyone else having trouble with NoScript blocking online.tivo.com after you've allowed scripts, the issue may be a default ABE blocking the website from reading the box as it's guarding the LAN. I resolved it as outlined below. The solution may not be syntax elegant but it works.

In NoScript options, Advanced, ABE, SYSTEM, replace this rule:

_# Prevent Internet sites from requesting LAN resources.
Site LOCAL
Accept from LOCAL
Deny_

with this rule:

_# Prevent Internet sites from requesting LAN resources.
Site LOCAL
Accept from LOCAL
Site online.tivo.com
Accept from online.tivo.com
Deny_

Jen


----------



## slowbiscuit

lessd said:


> You nailed it, nobody upgraded my DVD player to a BD player, I never got any major upgrades (new features never promised when purchased) from any electronics I ever purchased, except TiVo.


Well you also didn't buy a lifetime or monthly sub to your DVD player, you just bought the player.


----------



## wmcbrine

Leo_N said:


> Thanks, saw that a bit later. Pretty darn fuzzy at that point though.


I've only watched one program so far, but it looked really good. YMMV, I guess.


----------



## foghorn2

Works purrfect. Thanks Tivo!


----------



## justen_m

wmcbrine said:


> I've only watched one program so far, but it looked really good. YMMV, I guess.


Try another, and let us know what sort of bandwidth you are seeing on the receiving side. Like I said above, I have great PQ, and am receiving at about 8Mpbs, on two different PC platforms (wired gigabit, wireless N). My TiVo is wired gigabit. There have been tons of complaints/problems/threads in the past with TiVos connected via wireless when streaming Netflix. Could there be a wireless TiVo stream problem here resulting in poor throughput here?

On further speculation, that doesn't seem right. Is the Tivo Stream, either standalone or built-in on the R+ & RP, even capable of downscaling based on throughput?

Hmmm...I suppose I could unplug my Roamio Plus and use its built-in wireless... but I don't want to mess with something that is working well. Somebody else willing to try this? So far, I've found things to work... with...

Linux, Ubuntu 15.04 and 14.04.2LTS, latest stable Chrome and Firefox, wired gigabit and wireless N
Windows 10, 10130 build, latest stable Chrome, IE, and Spartan/Edge, wired gigabit

[edit] Firefox 38.0 in Linux works too. I only fired up FF for the first time. So I have NO extensions, scripts, etc, running. For those having problems.... fire up a virgin browser -- no extensions. Then debug.


----------



## rainwater

Leo_N said:


> Pretty sure the only thing you are paying subscription fees for is the program guide data. Not sure where anything else has even been promised. If you can find it in the fine print somewhere I'd be eager to see it. Maybe you are right and it's in there, but I'd be shocked. I've never been under any impression they owed us upgrades.


Not true. These days TiVo is paying very little per customer to Tribune for guide data. You are paying for TiVo's service which these days is much more than just dvr recording.


----------



## Bytez

Seems live tv is less than 10 seconds behind. This is much less than using another device to stream.


----------



## lessd

slowbiscuit said:


> Well you also didn't buy a lifetime or monthly sub to your DVD player, you just bought the player.


The lifetime service was only for the guide service, TiVo never promised anything more than you got when you purchased your TiVo, but they are giving you more, may not be useful to some people but it is an extra we were never promised.
And buy the way, all TiVos get any software upgrades, service or not, it will not work without service because that the deal you made when you purchased your TiVo, no TiVo service = a TiVo door stop.


----------



## pfiagra

pfiagra said:


> I'm getting the error:
> 
> Problem Playing Show
> 
> We are unable to detect your TiVo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video may not be available at this time.​
> However, I have no problem streaming to the TiVo app on my iPad. Anyone have suggestions that I should try?


FWIW - I suspected that running IE11 in "Enhanced Protected Mode" was giving me this problem. When I restored the advanced settings to their defaults, it worked just fine.


----------



## jpwbikes

I'm only getting the _"There is a problem communicating with your DVR. Make sure your DVR is connected to your home network, then try again"_ error from my Premiere 4.

The ToDo list and OnePass manager work fine for my regular Premiere.

When I go back to the old ToDo list and and Season Pass manager under My Account it still works for both of my boxes.

TiVo Online must still have some bugs.


----------



## NorthAlabama

pfiagra said:


> FWIW - I suspected that running IE11 in "Enhanced Protected Mode" was giving me this problem. When I restored the advanced settings to their defaults, it worked just fine.


i tried restoring advanced settings, disabling add-ons, & ts firewall, no help.


----------



## reneg

pfiagra said:


> FWIW - I suspected that running IE11 in "Enhanced Protected Mode" was giving me this problem. When I restored the advanced settings to their defaults, it worked just fine.


I think it's something on the Tivo end or the connection back to the Tivo. When I saw it, it happened on IE 11 & Chrome on multiple PCs.


----------



## user31621

After I log in, it says hello, and my email address, below that there is a search box, below that it says DVR: Beyond that a blank screen. It is the same in I.E. Chrome and Firefox. I'm guessing, it should at least show the name of my Roamio?

I have pyTivo and kmttg installed and working fine, don't have a clue why I can't get this going.


----------



## jamesteixeira

lessd said:


> The lifetime service was only for the guide service, TiVo never promised anything more than you got when you purchased your TiVo, but they are giving you more, may not be useful to some people but it is an extra we were never promised.
> And buy the way, all TiVos get any software upgrades, service or not, it will not work without service because that the deal you made when you purchased your TiVo, no TiVo service = a TiVo door stop.


This is from their web site:

The DVR that goes with you.

Roamio lets you watch live or recorded shows on *your mobile device* anywhere you can access the internet. You can even download your favorite shows on your iPad or iPhone for whenever you don't have a WiFi connection, like your next flight. This amazing streaming feature is included in Roamio Plus and Pro. The basic 4-tuner Roamio requires the addition of a TiVo Stream to enjoy mobile viewing.

Until now, I didn't have anything for *my* mobile device (Surface Pro tablet). So yes, they did promise me.


----------



## lpwcomp

jamesteixeira said:


> This is from their web site:
> 
> The DVR that goes with you.
> 
> Roamio lets you watch live or recorded shows on *your mobile device* anywhere you can access the internet. You can even download your favorite shows on your iPad or iPhone for whenever you don't have a WiFi connection, like your next flight. This amazing streaming feature is included in Roamio Plus and Pro. The basic 4-tuner Roamio requires the addition of a TiVo Stream to enjoy mobile viewing.
> 
> Until now, I didn't have anything for *my* mobile device (Surface Pro tablet). So yes, they did promise me.


And *your* remote device of choice supports TiVoToGo, so you could already d/l recordings and didn't even need a Stream.


----------



## jamesteixeira

Yeah but the TIVO to go stuff doesn't let me watch live shows and the web site clearly states that it is an "amazing _*streaming*_ feature" where I can watch _*live or recorded*_ shows.

Really I don't know what your arguing about. Does the fact that I think I'm paying for product improvements and getting what I paid for bother you?


----------



## lpwcomp

jamesteixeira said:


> Yeah but the TIVO to go stuff doesn't let me watch live shows and the web site clearly states that it is an "amazing _*streaming*_ feature" where I can watch _*live or recorded*_ shows.


Technically, you _*can't*_ watch "live", just recordings. This new feature does have two advantages over x transfer - you don't have to wait for the transfer to complete to start watching and you can watch in progress recordings.



jamesteixeira said:


> Really I don't know what your arguing about. Does the fact that I think I'm paying for product improvements and getting what I paid for bother you?


Doesn't bother me at all.


----------



## bradleys

jamesteixeira said:


> Yeah but the TIVO to go stuff doesn't let me watch live shows and the web site clearly states that it is an "amazing _*streaming*_ feature" where I can watch _*live or recorded*_ shows.
> 
> Really I don't know what your arguing about. Does the fact that I think I'm paying for product improvements and getting what I paid for bother you?


No, I think if you are using a "modern" TiVo you have a right to expect product improvements during the supported lifetime of the product.

You just seem to be annoyed that the product was developed in a phased approach as opposed to fully developed and feature complete before delivery.

That is your prerogative - don't use it until TiVo implements the rest of the features.

I want OOH streaming, and I want a Premium content solution - but I am not upset that they have delivered an improved TiVo management system for the PC...

Some people just like to complain, I guess.


----------



## Dan203

I'm not sure streaming premium content to this website is ever going to be possible. Based on my understanding of Cable Labs rules playback of protected content on a PC requires you to protect against screen scraping as well as capture of the digital bit stream. That's not possible with Flash. (unless the obscure a certain % of the video)

They could develop a native Windows app, that works like the iOS and Android apps, which could do this, but HLS is only supported in Windows 10 so it's probably a ways off if they're planning that. 

I suspect this feature was mainly developed for their new Aereo strategy. In that case the recordings will be OTA so there is no need to deal with protected content. I think a better option for cable users might be for them to develop native apps for devices like Roku, FireTV and Chromecast.


----------



## HarperVision

Dan203 said:


> I'm not sure streaming premium content to this website is ever going to be possible. Based on my understanding of Cable Labs rules playback of protected content on a PC requires you to protect against screen scraping as well as capture of the digital bit stream. That's not possible with Flash. (unless the obscure a certain % of the video) They could develop a native Windows app, that works like the iOS and Android apps, which could do this, but HLS is only supported in Windows 10 so it's probably a ways off if they're planning that. I suspect this feature was mainly developed for their new Aereo strategy. In that case the recordings will be OTA so there is no need to deal with protected content. I think a better option for cable users might be for them to develop native apps for devices like Roku, FireTV and Chromecast.


You're probably right Dan, and we're once again the guinea pigs to make sure we point out all the bugs to be fixed before they launch TiVaereo.


----------



## showpony

Why does Tivo online start a show that is currently being recorded at live tv? Wouldn't it be wiser to start it from the beginning of that show?


----------



## Pacomartin

bradleys said:


> You can watch your recordings from the PC! This is huge!


I assume the answer to this question is No.


----------



## Dan203

That wasn't a question, it was a statement. You can watch shows on a PC now through this service. However it's currently limited to in home and unprotected shows only.


----------



## HerronScott

Dan203 said:


> That wasn't a question, it was a statement. You can watch shows on a PC now through this service. However it's currently limited to in home and unprotected shows only.


and you need a Stream.

And since he lists an RCN TiVo in his signature, have we seen where it will work for any MSO version?

Scott


----------



## Leo_N

HerronScott said:


> and you need a Stream.


Unless you have a Roamio Plus or Roamio Pro.


----------



## HerronScott

Leo_N said:


> Unless you have a Roamio Plus or Roamio Pro.


Yes, those have the Stream functionality built-in.

Scott


----------



## tootal2

How can I get tivo online to play my recordings in full screen mode?


----------



## Leo_N

tootal2 said:


> How can I get tivo online to play my recordings in full screen mode?


When you move your mouse over the video, the controls pop up. On the right end of the controls is an icon for full screen. It looks like a square with pieces missing in the middle of the edges. Press that.


----------



## mdmcgrory

CIP54 said:


> I think this is a great step forward. I was planning on buying a few tivo minis for kids rooms but now any wired computer in my house is a tivo/tv combo. Nicer viewing experience than the iPad and can view in one window and work/play in another.


I can't stream any of my recordings, even stuff on CSPAN3 which you think wouldn't be copyright protected, although I can watch them on my android devices . . . I can also watch MP4's that I've put on my TiVo box, and programs that a currently recording, but the rest of my recordings are unavailable to my (wireless) laptop? Is that the way it's supposed to work?

So maybe you are saying being wired to the network is the key here?


----------



## lpwcomp

mdmcgrory said:


> I can't stream any of my recordings, even stuff on CSPAN3 which you think wouldn't be copyright protected, although I can watch them on my android devices . . . I can also watch MP4's that I've put on my TiVo box, and programs that a currently recording, but the rest of my recordings are unavailable to my (wireless) laptop? Is that the way it's supposed to work?
> 
> So maybe you are saying being wired to the network is the key here?


When you say "I can also watch MP4's that I've put on my TiVo box", exactly how are you watching them and how did you put them on your TiVo?

Who is your cable provider?


----------



## tootal2

Leo_N said:


> When you move your mouse over the video, the controls pop up. On the right end of the controls is an icon for full screen. It looks like a square with pieces missing in the middle of the edges. Press that.


That didn't work in ie11 but it works fine. I'm just going to use to watch 2 shows at the same time.


----------



## tootal2

lpwcomp said:


> When you say "I can also watch MP4's that I've put on my TiVo box", exactly how are you watching them and how did you put them on your TiVo?
> 
> Who is your cable provider?





tootal2 said:


> That didn't work in ie11 but it works fine. In Google Chrome. I'm just going to use to watch 2 shows at the same time.


Oops


----------



## Turtleboy

In using it to pick what to record, is there a dumbed down version of it? I like going through a list and opening a new tab with each show I want to record, and then go through the tabs and record them.

There's too much fancy internet stuff in there that I can't tab open the various shows.


----------



## Dan203

Looks like the old site is still there. Just go to TiVo.com, click My Account and then select Find Shows. Since the new one only works with Premier and Roamio units I assume they're keeping the old site around for older units.


----------



## mattack

kazak99 said:


> I have a Roamio Basic and I can't find a way to watch "My Shows" (my recordings) on a home computer.
> 
> Do you need a Stream or a Stream enabled device (Roamio Plus or Pro) to watch my Tivo recordings on a PC?


Do you want to buy a Tivo Stream? I have a Roamio Plus, so no longer need my Tivo Stream.

You could also use kmttg to download (non-copyprotected) shows and watch in some other MPEG playing program...


----------



## lgnad

Im having a problem with the new site.... I cant change Tivo's! Ive tried it in FF, Chrome and IE. Theres no drop down in the dvr field in the upper right, its just locked to one Tivo. Am I being stupid? lol


----------



## lpwcomp

mattack said:


> Do you want to buy a Tivo Stream? I have a Roamio Plus, so no longer need my Tivo Stream.
> 
> You could also use kmttg to download (non-copyprotected) shows and watch in some other MPEG playing program...


If they *are* copy protected, then a Stream will be of no use.


----------



## morac

lpwcomp said:


> If they *are* copy protected, then a Stream will be of no use.


That's not entirely true. Protected shows can streamed or be moved to a phone or tablet.


----------



## Jen_C

lgnad said:


> Im having a problem with the new site.... I cant change Tivo's! Ive tried it in FF, Chrome and IE. Theres no drop down in the dvr field in the upper right, its just locked to one Tivo. Am I being stupid? lol


Hi,

I also have two TiVos on my account. When I log onto the site (using Firefox) I can toggle between my two boxes in that drop-down by clicking an arrow.

Maybe log into tivo.com and make sure both boxes are active on your one account and enabled for streaming? One of my boxes is a Premiere, which can't stream on its own but will transfer data with my Roamio, and it's showing in my drop-down.

Jen


----------



## CoxInPHX

lgnad said:


> Im having a problem with the new site.... I cant change Tivo's! Ive tried it in FF, Chrome and IE. Theres no drop down in the dvr field in the upper right, its just locked to one Tivo. Am I being stupid? lol


Which drop down is not showing the one TiVo, I assume it is a Premiere or Roamio?
The main drop down on the far right?
or the drop down in OnePass Manager?

I have one Premiere that will not show "Manage" or show up in the Manage DVR drop-down. It also does not connect using the Android 3.0 App. For some reason the TiVo server does not think the DVR has the OnePass update, TiVo support cannot figure it out.


----------



## lpwcomp

morac said:


> That's not entirely true. Protected shows can streamed or be moved to a phone or tablet.


Yes, but kazak99, to whom mattack offered to sell hos Stream,
wants to watch on his _*PC*_.


----------



## ajwees41

the tivo online ad is on tivo now and makes no mention of needing the the stream to watch online


----------



## bradleys

I have the same problem, but the TiVo website season pass tools have always classified my Roamio as an S3 model. All the local tools work fine.

I submitted a work ticket to see if they can track the problem down.


----------



## JBDragon

morac said:


> That's not entirely true. Protected shows can streamed or be moved to a phone or tablet.


I'm using a Antenna and nothing is copy protected except 1 program "What Would you Do?" What that is? You can't stream it!!! You can't Copy it!!!In fact it doesn't show up, listed as a show to play like everything else.

What I'm still going to do is hook up my old Slingbox Pro to my Tivo Mini so I can stream anything that way and I think SlingBox has better streaming capabilities over Tivo anyway!!!


----------



## HarperVision

JBDragon said:


> I'm using a Antenna and nothing is copy protected except 1 program "What Would you Do?" What that is? You can't stream it!!! You can't Copy it!!!In fact it doesn't show up, listed as a show to play like everything else. *What I'm still going to do is hook up my old Slingbox Pro to my Tivo Mini so I can stream anything that way and I think SlingBox has better streaming capabilities over Tivo anyway!!!*


Now that is a good idea with true statements!


----------



## tivoknucklehead

still can't review to do list or season passes, why do they release it so buggy?


----------



## lgnad

Jen_C said:


> Hi,
> 
> I also have two TiVos on my account. When I log onto the site (using Firefox) I can toggle between my two boxes in that drop-down by clicking an arrow.
> 
> Maybe log into tivo.com and make sure both boxes are active on your one account and enabled for streaming? One of my boxes is a Premiere, which can't stream on its own but will transfer data with my Roamio, and it's showing in my drop-down.
> 
> Jen


Both boxes (Roamio Pro and a Premiere XL4 stream just fine to my ipad... just tested again its working great, but cant complete streaming setup on the new version of the android app on my HTC One X <sigh> (i have a roamio pro and a stand alone stream and neither can set up, even on the in-home part)



CoxInPHX said:


> Which drop down is not showing the one TiVo, I assume it is a Premiere or Roamio?
> The main drop down on the far right?
> or the drop down in OnePass Manager?
> 
> I have one Premiere that will not show "Manage" or show up in the Manage DVR drop-down. It also does not connect using the Android 3.0 App. For some reason the TiVo server does not think the DVR has the OnePass update, TiVo support cannot figure it out.


Its the main drop down on the far right and in the OnePass Manager. Only the Premiere XL4 is showing, which is used by my housemate who, of course, wouldn't care about the web site. There is no arrow or anything, just a box around the Box's name...


----------



## hytekjosh

Flash plug-in worries me. Chrome is going to permanently disable it in a couple months.


----------



## rainwater

hytekjosh said:


> Flash plug-in worries me. Chrome is going to permanently disable it in a couple months.


No they aren't. They are working on disabling autoplay for flash. This would mostly just affect ads playing in the background. It will not make any bit of difference to playing video.


----------



## kazak99

mattack said:


> Do you want to buy a Tivo Stream? I have a Roamio Plus, so no longer need my Tivo Stream.
> 
> You could also use kmttg to download (non-copyprotected) shows and watch in some other MPEG playing program...


Thanks, mattack. PM sent.


----------



## ufo4sale

Do you need a stream box or TiVo with a built in stream in order to download shows onto the computer because I don't see the option anywhere?


----------



## lpwcomp

ufo4sale said:


> Do you need a stream box or TiVo with a built in stream in order to download shows onto the computer because I don't see the option anywhere?


It isn't a TiVo Online option, it's something you can do with other s/w (kmttg, pyTivo, TiVo Desktop) or eve via a browser. IOW, it's an _*alternative*_ to TiVo Online.

It just occurred to me though - should we be afraid that the TTG capability will go away?


----------



## b_scott

Doesn't work on mobile browsers. Don't know why I would need this in home.


----------



## Megamind

Is there any official word or resolution to the issue of TiVo Online not being able to manage season passes or to do lists for many of us? Despite having tried multiple browsers (Chrome, Firefox, IE), disabling add-ons and firewalls and trying a few other things, I continue to get the message "There is a problem communicating with your DVR. Make sure your DVR is connected to your home network, then try again."

The funny thing is, I know TiVo Online CAN see the DVR because for a fraction of a second before the message appears under "OnePass Manager," there flashes a line that says how full my DVR is. I have also on at least one occasion seen a very brief flash of to-do list items that then suddenly disappear and are replaced by the aforementioned message.

Since it appears to be working for some people, I have assumed it was something in my configuration, but I just completed a clean reinstall of Win7 (for unrelated reasons) and the problem persists.


----------



## HeatherA

I can only see 3 of my 4 active TiVos. The one missing is, of course, the main TiVo.  I'm out of town right now so I'll have to mess around when I get home next week.


----------



## hytekjosh

rainwater said:


> No they aren't. They are working on disabling autoplay for flash. This would mostly just affect ads playing in the background. It will not make any bit of difference to playing video.


My bad, I may have been thinking about NPAPI Java, etc


----------



## bradleys

b_scott said:


> Doesn't work on mobile browsers. Don't know why I would need this in home.


You have both iOS and android apps - why in the world would this need to work on a mobile browser?


----------



## b_scott

tatergator1 said:


> FYI, the current implementation of the new Tivo Online respects the CCI byte, even though it only works within the home. Looks like Tivo is playing it safe since computer-based viewing makes it much easier to grab the video content and save it.
> 
> With that said, I wouldn't expect out-of-home streaming via this interface anytime soon if Tivo's too worried to even allow in-home streaming of copy-protected content.


which is so ridiculous. if someone wants a pirated version of a show there are way easier ways to get it.


----------



## b_scott

bradleys said:


> You have both iOS and android apps - why in the world would this need to work on a mobile browser?


I'm saying what use is it? You use mobile app on the go. You use your actual Tivo at home (or mobile if you're lazy). Why do we need this?


----------



## Philmatic

b_scott said:


> which is so ridiculous. if someone wants a pirated version of a show there are way easier ways to get it.


I totally agree with you, I still torrent most of my cable shows because those files are more flexible than what the TiVo can provide.



b_scott said:


> I'm saying what use is it? You use mobile app on the go. You use your actual Tivo at home (or mobile if you're lazy). Why do we need this?


This doesn't require anything other than the stream and it works on any computer in the house that doesn't have a TV nearby. Seems like the use case is pretty clear to me, I have a a large computer monitor hooked up to my desktop computer and I can use it as a little TiVo Mini (more or less), for free.


----------



## jrtroo

This will let folks avoid a TV/mini for their home office, kids room, spare bedroom, garage. I can totally see this bringing new life to old PCs/laptops.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

Megamind said:


> Is there any official word or resolution to the issue of TiVo Online not being able to manage season passes or to do lists for many of us? Despite having tried multiple browsers (Chrome, Firefox, IE), disabling add-ons and firewalls and trying a few other things, I continue to get the message "There is a problem communicating with your DVR. Make sure your DVR is connected to your home network, then try again."
> 
> The funny thing is, I know TiVo Online CAN see the DVR because for a fraction of a second before the message appears under "OnePass Manager," there flashes a line that says how full my DVR is. I have also on at least one occasion seen a very brief flash of to-do list items that then suddenly disappear and are replaced by the aforementioned message.
> 
> Since it appears to be working for some people, I have assumed it was something in my configuration, but I just completed a clean reinstall of Win7 (for unrelated reasons) and the problem persists.


today I got my to do list to stay visible for 4 seconds instead of the usual 2 seconds so I guess Tivo considers this an improvement


----------



## aaronw

Loving this feature so far except I don't see any way to display closed captions, which is frustrating, especially because I can see them on the ios devices with the Stream. Am I just missing the button for it?


----------



## bradleys

b_scott said:


> I'm saying what use is it? You use mobile app on the go. You use your actual Tivo at home (or mobile if you're lazy). Why do we need this?


People have been asking for this for a laptop version of the mobile apps for a long time.

With the emergence of all-in-ones, you are going to see a more Windows based tablets replacing mobile based tablets.... I can see this being very popular.

I use DuoBIOS and the android app on my Surface all the time.

Also... If you remove the streaming component as a driver, the TiVo management component is much improved. That has been a ongoing complaint for years.

I do think this offering brings value.


----------



## Dan203

I think the management part is the biggest part of this upgrade. The old online management system used a very old version of the technology that required your TiVo to make a call before it was updated. This new one works using the mind interface that the apps use, which is instant.


----------



## Megamind

Dan203 said:


> I think the management part is the biggest part of this upgrade. The old online management system used a very old version of the technology that required your TiVo to make a call before it was updated. This new one works using the mind interface that the apps use, which is instant.


Well then, let's hope they actually get it working. It would be convenient to have at times since I spend a large part of my day working on a desktop.

BTW, I checked with TiVo on this, and they said they're "in the process of integrating the features and functions from www.tivo.com over to TiVo Online" and that it will eventually work just as well. I don't find that too encouraging, since the old system was so terribly slow as to be completely useless most of the time.


----------



## Dan203

I haven't tried it since day one, so I just tried it again. The whole site seems to have issues. It took a few tries just to log in, then when I select any of the TiVos in my list. (5 total) It will sometimes show the recordings or 1Ps for the wrong one. I guess it's still a work in progress. I use the app on my phone all the time to schedule stuff when I'm out and hear about something interesting. It works great. I assume they'll eventually get the site working the same way.


----------



## NorthAlabama

Megamind said:


> Well then, let's hope they actually get it working. It would be convenient to have at times since I spend a large part of my day working on a desktop.
> 
> BTW, I checked with TiVo on this, and they said they're "in the process of integrating the features and functions from www.tivo.com over to TiVo Online" and that it will eventually work just as well. I don't find that too encouraging, since the old system was so terribly slow as to be completely useless most of the time.


i never had issues with using tivo.com (outside speed), tivo online still doesn't work other than logging in, and sometimes that requires multiple tries.

based on a failed launch, it would take a lot of effort to win back my confidence in tivo online. :down:

eta: and what dan posted while i was typing.


----------



## DancnDude

Megamind said:


> BTW, I checked with TiVo on this, and they said they're "in the process of integrating the features and functions from www.tivo.com over to TiVo Online" and that it will eventually work just as well. I don't find that too encouraging, since the old system was so terribly slow as to be completely useless most of the time.


Why would they even bother to integrate this stuff into tivo.com? Just take out all that stuff and send people to TiVo online to manage it all.


----------



## CoxInPHX

online.tivo.com will not accept my login at this time, anyone else having issues?

Sign in has failed. Double-check your Email and password.

EDIT: Working again...


----------



## AlHolden

Dan203 said:


> That wasn't a question, it was a statement. You can watch shows on a PC now through this service. However it's currently limited to in home and unprotected shows only.


I'm sitting at my office PC, the Roamio is on the same local network in the other room. I want to watch the Jeopardy that Tivo recorded OTA last week. TiVo Online tells me "This show is currently unavailable to watch online"

I really wish the message wasn't so glib - and would hold some small indication of WHY this is currently unavailable.

Sorry if this has already been addressed in the hundreds of threads and posts somewhere on this site.


----------



## Dan203

One thing that's confusing is the way it mixes recordings and streaming services. You might need to make sure you're looking at your recordings. If it has a little green play icon next to it then it can be played via the website.

Also you need a Stream ($129) to play recordings if you only have the Roamio Basic or OTA.


----------



## rainwater

Dan203 said:


> One thing that's confusing is the way it mixes recordings and streaming services. You might need to make sure you're looking at your recordings. If it has a little green play icon next to it then it can be played via the website.


I wouldn't even say it mixes them. More like it puts a bunch of tabs up and puts your recordings in the very last tab. All of it could be done in one tab but TiVo insists on using terrible UI as of late. The amount of clicks to just play a single recording is way too many.


----------



## AlHolden

Dan203 said:


> Also you need a Stream ($129) to play recordings if you only have the Roamio Basic or OTA.


Ah HA! Thanks Dan. That's a priceless tidbit of information.

So (speaking as something with a history of web application & streaming service development), one would have expected the PM on this project to DEMAND that the UI explain this valuable piece of information instead of the generic meaningless message. I mean, just imagine the up-sell potential here:

"This show is unavailable. WHY? Your device needs Stream, click here to purchase it now."

Much better than leaving users irked and spiking their own help desk volume with distraction, don't you think?


----------



## Dan203

Agreed the UI needs some refining. 

I think that they are going to eventually eliminate the standalone Stream hardware and start selling lower end units with it built in like the Plus/Pro. I think the fact that the Basic/OTA needs extra hardware to stream is confusing to most people regardless of the app they use to do the streaming.


----------



## b_scott

Philmatic said:


> This doesn't require anything other than the stream and it works on any computer in the house that doesn't have a TV nearby. Seems like the use case is pretty clear to me, I have a a large computer monitor hooked up to my desktop computer and I can use it as a little TiVo Mini (more or less), for free.





bradleys said:


> People have been asking for this for a laptop version of the mobile apps for a long time.
> 
> With the emergence of all-in-ones, you are going to see a more Windows based tablets replacing mobile based tablets.... I can see this being very popular.
> 
> I use DuoBIOS and the android app on my Surface all the time.
> 
> Also... If you remove the streaming component as a driver, the TiVo management component is much improved. That has been a ongoing complaint for years.
> 
> I do think this offering brings value.


I see. I guess it does just depend on your hardware and space situation. I have two Premieres and a two bedroom condo. I watch TV on the living room or bedroom TV (my 1 year old son has no TV...).

So for me, I'd need to buy extra hardware (two Streams) to even make use of the streaming, and it would make no sense for me to watch on a small laptop or hold a phone/tablet screen. It's 100x better to watch on one of my 50" TV's.


----------



## NYHeel

b_scott said:


> I see. I guess it does just depend on your hardware and space situation. I have two Premieres and a two bedroom condo. I watch TV on the living room or bedroom TV (my 1 year old son has no TV...).
> 
> So for me, I'd need to buy extra hardware (two Streams) to even make use of the streaming, and it would make no sense for me to watch on a small laptop or hold a phone/tablet screen. It's 100x better to watch on one of my 50" TV's.


It doesn't change your point but you would only need 1 Stream. You only need 1 Stream that would cover your whole house. You connect the Stream directly to your router via ethernet and it allows streaming from all Series 4 or higher Tivos.


----------



## b_scott

NYHeel said:


> It doesn't change your point but you would only need 1 Stream. You only need 1 Stream that would cover your whole house. You connect the Stream directly to your router via ethernet and it allows streaming from all Series 4 or higher Tivos.


Ah. It's weird to me that you need a stream to stream to devices in your house when MRV works just fine between two Tivos.


----------



## lpwcomp

b_scott said:


> Ah. It's weird to me that you need a stream to stream to devices in your house when MRV works just fine between two Tivos.


So does transfer to a PC. The Stream is recoding to a more compressed format that can be handled by a pad or phone. TiVo Online is simply extending this capability to a PC.


----------



## b_scott

lpwcomp said:


> So does transfer to a PC. The Stream is recoding to a more compressed format that can be handled by a pad or phone. TiVo Online is simply extending this capability to a PC.


ahh I see.


----------



## gthassell

Has anyone figured out how to get JUST the video playback in a re-sized browser window? When I try to resize, it keeps shifting the video playback portion so it is offset (to the right and below the top). What I'm hoping to find is a mode in which the video (only) fills the browser window, which I can resize to a small open window on my larger PC screen for watching some programs while I do other things on the PC.

Thanks


----------



## HiRoller

For anyone having problems getting past the signon and not seeing their Tivos in the dropdown box, I identified the problem on my system as being a modified etc/hosts file that was set up to keep the computer from going to ad/spam sites. Don't know specifically which entry did it, but replacing the modified hosts file with the default fixed it.


----------



## Dixon Butz

gthassell said:


> Has anyone figured out how to get JUST the video playback in a re-sized browser window? When I try to resize, it keeps shifting the video playback portion so it is offset (to the right and below the top). What I'm hoping to find is a mode in which the video (only) fills the browser window, which I can resize to a small open window on my larger PC screen for watching some programs while I do other things on the PC.
> 
> Thanks


The only way that I have found is with Maxthon web browser. It has a pop-up option for flash videos when you hover your cursor over the video.
You have to resize the page with mouse wheel and Ctrl before popping out the video to get a size you want. Once popped out, you can put the video window anywhere. Also has an on top option.


----------



## trip1eX

jrtroo said:


> This will let folks avoid a TV/mini for their home office, kids room, spare bedroom, garage. I can totally see this bringing new life to old PCs/laptops.


I'm not seeing it. A Mini is pretty cheap.

MOnkeying around with a pc/laptop for tv viewing sucks.


----------



## Dan203

Me neither. Maybe if they released a TiVo app for Roku or FireTV I could see that replacing a Mini. But even then the navigation and quality penalty associated with going through the Stream first doesn't really make it worth while. The Mini can be had for ~$120 now, with service, so it's price isn't really that different then those other devices anyway.


----------



## Megamind

HiRoller said:


> For anyone having problems getting past the signon and not seeing their Tivos in the dropdown box, I identified the problem on my system as being a modified etc/hosts file that was set up to keep the computer from going to ad/spam sites. Don't know specifically which entry did it, but replacing the modified hosts file with the default fixed it.


I recently did a clean reinstall of Windows 7 and my hosts file is unmodified. This isn't the issue for me, but maybe it will help some others.


----------



## CoxInPHX

Is anyone having trouble signing into http://online.tivo.com/ at the moment?

Android App is also not connecting.


----------



## troydf

I can not login through website, but I can on my Android app.


----------



## Longs

I have a Tivo stream through Armstrong cable. They run Tivo software on some type of Pace DVR.

I am able to stream to my iOS devices in my home without issue, provided that they're on the wireless network that Armstrong provided, that's also connected via ethernet cable to the Tivo Stream.

I just came across online.tivo.com, in these forums. I'm using a Windows 7 laptop with Firefox as the browser. I'm on the same wireless network that the Ipad successfully uses. At online.tivo.com I can log on using my Tivo account information, I can see the shows that I have recorded, my "to do list" etc.

When I select a show from my recorded shows and select "play", I get the following error:

*Problem Playing Show. We are unable to detect your Tivo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video may not be available at this time.
*
I'm NOT away from home, I'm on the same network that the Ipad's using successfully. I also tried loading Firefox in "safe mode" with all add-ins disabled. Does anyone have any suggestions, what am I missing?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## HarperVision

Have you tried internet explorer or chrome?


----------



## Longs

I've tried Internet Explorer, and multiple computers. I can ping the Stream, etc. I can start a recording, etc. the only thing I can't do is play any content.


----------



## ej42137

From the beginning until yesterday TiVo Online wouldn't play recordings nor display One Passes for me; today everything works except full screen mode. Looks like they are trying...


----------



## irisr

Anyone else trying to watch Tivo Online who's a TWC subscriber? Just got a Roamio Plus last week. Everything works except Tivo Online. I was told by Tivo that Time Warner Cable's copy once restrictions would not affect Tivo Online (the only exceptions to the copy once encryption are broadcast networks, due to FCC regulations.)

Quite surprised and disappointed to find that despite Tivo's assurances, the only recorded programs that I can watch are the broadcast network programs that aren't subject to the TWC straightjacket. And the Tivo reps that I've spoken to (so far) deny that the reason that I can't watch any non broadcast programs - is TWC.

One positive - last week Tivo Online didn't work on Safari, but now it does.


----------



## Dan203

It's the other way around. TiVo Online can not stream protected content and with TWC everything is protected except the local broadcast networks. If you stream to an iOS or Android device you can stream the protected channels, but only inside your home. They are blocked for out of home streaming.


----------



## irisr

Maybe I wasn't clear. Yes, with TWC only local broadcast channels aren't copy protected.

But no, I've now had 5 or 6 Tivo supervisors, including one who said that he consulted with an engineer, tell me that TWC copy protection does not limit Tivo Online. Yet I can't watch any of that non-local broadcast content.


----------



## rainwater

irisr said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear. Yes, with TWC only local broadcast channels aren't copy protected.
> 
> But no, I've now had 5 or 6 Tivo supervisors, including one who said that he consulted with an engineer, tell me that TWC copy protection does not limit Tivo Online. Yet I can't watch any of that non-local broadcast content.


TiVo made it clear that copy protected shows can't currently stream (even locally) on TiVo Online. However, they stated it would be updated eventually to support it along with out-of-home streaming (although that would be limited for copy protected shows).


----------



## irisr

Thanks, Rainwater. But again shocking to me, when 5 or 6 Tivo supervisors are totally insisting that this streaming is a different process that doesn't run afoul of TWC's copy protection.


----------



## Dan203

I'm not sure they will be able to do that. It's my understanding that the rules imposed by CableLabs will not allow copy protected shows to play on a PC unless you can protect against screen scraping. AFAIK there is no way to do that using the Flash plugin. The only program on a PC that can play copy protected shows is Windows Media Center and it will only allow it full screen in a special mode which writes the video data directly to the video card memory, making it impossible to screen scrape. I don't think the Flash plugin can hook that deep into the OS to create a similar mode.


----------



## irisr

Thanks Dan203. So then why would Tivo not readily say "we'd like to, but we can't, it's out of our hands", rather than leading on people like me and telling us incorrect information over and over and over?


----------



## lpwcomp

irisr said:


> Maybe I wasn't clear. Yes, with TWC only local broadcast channels aren't copy protected.
> 
> But no, I've now had 5 or 6 Tivo supervisors, including one who said that he consulted with an engineer, tell me that TWC copy protection does not limit Tivo Online. Yet I can't watch any of that non-local broadcast content.


I don't know what you are asking them nor how they are responding, but the inability to stream copy protected recordings via TiVo Online is not limited to TWC subscribers. What you should ask is if TiVo Online can stream copy protected recordings. If the answer is "Yes", then that would be what is known in the industry as a lie.

Have you posted anything in the official TiVo.com forum?


----------



## irisr

lpwcomp I was asking as a TWC subscriber - but their answers were uniformly "yes".

Didn't even know there was an official Tivo forum. Why would posting there matter?


----------



## lpwcomp

irisr said:


> lpwcomp I was asking as a TWC subscriber - but their answers were uniformly "yes".
> 
> Didn't even know there was an official Tivo forum. Why would posting there matter?


Because they don't monitor these forums. At least not officially.


----------



## irisr

Got it. Thanks lpwcomp. Just posted there. I'll report back if I get any official response or anything of value.


----------



## Dan203

irisr said:


> Thanks Dan203. So then why would Tivo not readily say "we'd like to, but we can't, it's out of our hands", rather than leading on people like me and telling us incorrect information over and over and over?


No idea. I'm not an expert but we did recently investigate the possibility of supporting editing of copy protected content in VRD and the rules were explained to me as you either have to protect against screen scraping or obscure a percentage of the picture. Since obscuring the picture isn't really an option for a player they would need to protect against screen scraping. And as far as I know the only way to do that in windows is via a full screen player that writes directly to the video memory. And I don't think Flash can do that. Maybe TiVo could write their own plugin that could. Or maybe a windows based app, rather then website, that could. But I don't think Flash has that option.


----------



## morac

irisr said:


> Thanks, Rainwater. But again shocking to me, when 5 or 6 Tivo supervisors are totally insisting that this streaming is a different process that doesn't run afoul of TWC's copy protection.


If you are asking phone support, it wouldn't surprise me that they aren't aware of this, especially since I couldn't find any support articles about TiVo Online anywhere on TiVo's site, which is where most phone support gets their info from.

The only thing I found that mentioned TiVo Online was the press release and that "clearly" states that:


> Not all recorded content can be streamed or downloaded to a PC or Mac device (due to copy protection assigned by content provider and/or other technical limitations).


http://investor.tivo.com/phoenix.zhtml?c=106292&p=irol-newsArticle&ID=2057739


----------



## MikeekiM

I keep getting the following error when trying to stream any of "My Shows" using TiVo Online...


----------



## irisr

On the other hand, 2 different Tivo reps also said that Tivo Online didn't support Macs, which isn't true. Very disappointing that Tivo can't clearly state the scope of its software.


----------



## irisr

24 hours later - no response on the official Tivo.com forum about the scope of playback for Tivo Online recordings.


----------



## JBDragon

Dan203 said:


> Me neither. Maybe if they released a TiVo app for Roku or FireTV I could see that replacing a Mini. But even then the navigation and quality penalty associated with going through the Stream first doesn't really make it worth while. The Mini can be had for ~$120 now, with service, so it's price isn't really that different then those other devices anyway.


You can add me to that list. TiVo online cones ibn handy, but it's no hardware repayment which works far better and simpler. The minis are also pretty cheap and reasonable now. It's night and day difference between using a mini our online.


----------



## Longs

MikeekiM said:


> I keep getting the following error when trying to stream any of "My Shows" using TiVo Online...
> 
> I'm getting the same error with a Tivo Stream. I can play on my iOS devices, I can be on the same network with a Windows-based system. I can ping everything. I can see my content at Tivo online, I can start to record a show, but when I try to play a show on my windows PC, that's what I get. Nobody's been able to help so far, no suggestions, nobody has reported that they've gotten past the error.


----------



## MikeekiM

I am displeased, but not terribly pissed off... I didn't buy TiVo Stream as a separate product...

That said, anyone who actually laid down $129.00 for a TiVo Stream could (and should) be a little upset by this...


----------



## Dan203

Longs said:


> nobody has reported that they've gotten past the error.


I have. I can play shows on my PC, sometimes. It usually takes several tries and a lot of patience before it works through. I often have to reload because I randomly get the "DVR disconnected" error. But if I keep trying it will eventually play.


----------



## irisr

As I mentioned above, on Tivo Online I can't view any of my recordings, except for the ones from regular broadcast networks. No extended Cable.

I'm a TWC subscriber, so, since I know about their outrageous "copy once" limitation, I asked Tivo before I even got my now 1 week old Roamio Plus - will I be able to watch all of my recordings on Tivo Online (except for HBO, etc.) A supervisor assured me that I would absolutely not have a problem, that this viewing was NOT a copy. 

That was not true. I've now spoken to 6-8 supervisors at Tivo. (My post in the official Tivo forum got no response from Tivo). The person that I'm currently dealing with says that the engineers are looking at this, and there are many people with this issue. He had me look at copy protection indicators in my CableCard menu, where there are markers that extended cable channels have copy protection, so I'm concerned that they're just going to blame it on TWC and give up. 

Isn't everyone ready for a class action suit about this? We should sue TWC and Tivo and let them sort out who's at fault for not delivering the shows that we pay for, for viewing online, as promised.


----------



## davezatz

irisr said:


> Isn't everyone ready for a class action suit about this? We should sue TWC and Tivo and let them sort out who's at fault for not delivering the shows that we pay for, for viewing online, as promised.


With less than a million retail customers, some with multiple devices, how many do we reckon are on TWC and sufficiently annoyed by this to be in the "class" - can't imagine it's too many. Further, what TWC is doing is not cool, but it's probably well within their rights. You, the customer, can leave at any time and they'd argue it's their responsibility to protect the content they license, that doesn't belong to them.

A better solution is to complain to the FCC about TWC inappropriately locking down content not in line with universal access direction to cable companies, making a retail-acquired TiVo an inferior product, yada yada.

https://consumercomplaints.fcc.gov/


----------



## irisr

Thanks davezatz. I figure it's 100,000-300,000 customers affected, since TWC is one of the major providers. That's plenty for a class action. Just needs a few to get started.

Comments that I've seen about TWC suggest that they're not doing it for the content providers, but for themselves, because other cable cos. sell that content without the restrictions.

It's really a theft. I'm paying money to be able to see all those programs wherever I want in my home; TWC is preventing that.

FCC complaint is a fine idea, and I'll do it, but it won't accomplish anything.


----------



## Dan203

The problem is that what TWC is doing is technically within the rules. The FCC allows them to apply the copy once flag to all stations except the OTA broadcast channels. the fact that using that flag eliminates the use of some features on TiVo does not really warrant a class action suit. What they really need to do is work on getting permission to stream protected shows outside the home. That coupled with the download and delete feature would be enough to appease most people.


----------



## CoxInPHX

irisr said:


> Thanks davezatz. I figure it's 100,000-300,000 customers affected, since TWC is one of the major providers. That's plenty for a class action. Just needs a few to get started.


As of 3/31/2015 TWC has:
Current number of unique CableCARD customers: *69,224*
http://apps.fcc.gov/ecfs/document/v...CZCmyXR!-1954627099!-774309124?id=60001045266


----------



## NorthAlabama

ej42137 said:


> From the beginning until yesterday TiVo Online wouldn't play recordings nor display One Passes for me; today everything works except full screen mode. Looks like they are trying...


it's finally working for me too, thanks for reporting, i'd given up logging into tivo online until i saw your post. my biggest criticism is 1p mgr is very sluggish, but im hoping thatll improve over time.


----------



## mrizzo80

irisr said:


> As I mentioned above, on Tivo Online I can't view any of my recordings, except for the ones from regular broadcast networks. No extended Cable.
> 
> I'm a TWC subscriber, so, since I know about their outrageous "copy once" limitation, I asked Tivo before I even got my now 1 week old Roamio Plus - will I be able to watch all of my recordings on Tivo Online (except for HBO, etc.) A supervisor assured me that I would absolutely not have a problem, that this viewing was NOT a copy.
> 
> That was not true. I've now spoken to 6-8 supervisors at Tivo. (My post in the official Tivo forum got no response from Tivo). The person that I'm currently dealing with says that the engineers are looking at this, and there are many people with this issue. He had me look at copy protection indicators in my CableCard menu, where there are markers that extended cable channels have copy protection, so I'm concerned that they're just going to blame it on TWC and give up.
> 
> Isn't everyone ready for a class action suit about this? We should sue TWC and Tivo and let them sort out who's at fault for not delivering the shows that we pay for, for viewing online, as promised.


I told you exactly how this works in the dedicated thread you created.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=10552672#post10552672


----------



## bayern_fan

Does anyone else get the "We did not find a TiVo DVR on your account" after SSO login via online.tivo.com?


----------



## mrizzo80

bayern_fan said:


> Does anyone else get the "We did not find a TiVo DVR on your account" after SSO login via online.tivo.com?


I don't really know what architecture they use for TiVo Online, but does tivo.com see your TiVo on this page:
https://www.tivo.com/tivo-tco/go.do?def=tco.nowplaying.page

Do you have a Mac or a PC? If a Mac, any chance the Discoveryd/mDNSResponder bug would result in what you are seeing?

Does rebooting your TiVo fix this?


----------



## ej42137

irisr said:


> Isn't everyone ready for a class action suit about this? We should sue TWC and Tivo and let them sort out who's at fault for not delivering the shows that we pay for, for viewing online, as promised.


You might want to read your TiVo terms of service agreement, paying particular attention to the arbitration clause.


----------



## bayern_fan

mrizzo80 said:


> I don't really know what architecture they use for TiVo Online, but does tivo.com see your TiVo on this page:
> https://www.tivo.com/tivo-tco/go.do?def=tco.nowplaying.page
> 
> Do you have a Mac or a PC? If a Mac, any chance the Discoveryd/mDNSResponder bug would result in what you are seeing?
> 
> Does rebooting your TiVo fix this?


When using the "older" site through that link, my DVRs display just fine.

I have tried to access the new TiVo Online from both Mac and PC but encounter the same error message.  Rebooting or manually connecting to the TiVo service does not seem to help.


----------



## davezatz

ej42137 said:


> You might want to read your TiVo terms of service agreement, paying particular attention to the arbitration clause.


Oh yeah, I forgot about that...


----------



## irisr

Followed davezatz' advice and filed a complaint with the FCC v. TWC last week. Good to know almost 100,000 other installations out there with TWC, so it's a big group. Will be sure to bring that to the attention of the FCC.

Thanks coxinphx - that was very helpful!

mrizzo80 - the point is that there's no reason to accept not being able to watch one's own recording at home, via Tivo Online.


----------



## jrtroo

Go ahead and fight the good fight, hopefully it will work out. 

Before streaming was enabled on premieres, things were even worse as TWC essentially forced the content to stay on the box it was recorded on. You don't think this fight was waged back then? 

Anyhow, good luck and more power to you for getting them to turn the flags off.


----------



## irisr

Thanks jrtroo. Sometimes timing matters, as we've seen with recent civil rights struggles, for a long time, the time might not be right for change - but then it is. And if this challenge doesn't succeed - maybe the next will.


----------



## aaronwt

I see FiOS has now enabled the copy once flag for FoX channels. So like HBO and Cinemax, all the fox channel recordings, except the local channel show up as copy protected. 

I didn't realize National Geographic was a Fox owned channle. But when I checked online I realized it was. And a test recording from that channel is showing up as copy protected now.


----------



## wmcbrine

aaronwt said:


> I didn't realize National Geographic was a Fox owned channle. But when I checked online I realized it was.


I think they're partners in it, with the actual National Geographic?


----------



## davezatz

aaronwt said:


> I see FiOS has now enabled the copy once flag for FoX channels. So like HBO and Cinemax, all the fox channel recordings, except the local channel show up as copy protected.


Philly FiOS user reporting the same thing... 

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/621778408821927936
This is a bad development. Fortunately, FiOS operates in Comcast, Cox, and Cablevision territory. So some of us may have options if the situation gets worse.


----------



## tivoknucklehead

the ability to re-order season passes now works great ! the old season pass manager was a joke, and this new one had bugs the first few weeks. but it is working superbly now, and quickly updates reordered season passes. and you can drag and drop a season pass to another tivo, very cool


----------



## larry5601

tomhorsley said:


> Since it hates linux, I'll have to see how well it works inside my Windows 7 virtual machine when I get home today.


I tried to use Chrome on a windows computer and it never did get logged in before I gave up. Then I tried IE11 and everything worked fine. It was also at least fast enough to be usable


----------



## igirl

Tivo Online is extremely sluggish even just to load the website in a browser - though the original Tivo site is no gem either, but this "loading" is worse than dial up. 

It always errors out when I try to login from this new UI - the only way to beat it is go to the old site, login, then go to the new site and have to login there too. 

The guide is useless since it hardly shows anything, and starts on channel 1 (where our good channels begin at 1000) = it also has to reload for each time you have to scroll - more slow loading death. Worse - If you switch from showing My Channels to Favorites (yes I have those correctly done) - nothing shows up.

Conceptually it's good, but Tivo Online is not even in Beta stages yet. :-(


----------



## ej42137

igirl said:


> Tivo Online is extremely sluggish even just to load the website in a browser - though the original Tivo site is no gem either, but this "loading" is worse than dial up.


Huh. For me, after some issues early on, now it's working much better than the old TiVo website.


----------



## b_scott

ej42137 said:


> Huh. For me, after some issues early on, now it's working much better than the old TiVo website.


that's really not saying much though. The old website was awful.


----------



## ej42137

b_scott said:


> that's really not saying much though. The old website was awful.


True enough, the old website was completely unusable much of the time. The new one is somewhat crappy but not so bad as to be unusable.


----------



## justen_m

Is online.tivo.com currently not working? I can go to the start page, and it loads fine, but when I try to sign in, it goes to. http://online.tivo.com/logout_success which is a blank page. I've tried Chrome and Firefox (Linux and Win10), and IE and Edge (Win10), on different systems. All fail to let me even attempt to login. as of 0823 01Aug2015. It was working fine up to about an hour ago.


----------



## mrizzo80

justen_m said:


> Is online.tivo.com currently not working? I can go to the start page, and it loads fine, but when I try to sign in, it goes to. http://online.tivo.com/logout_success which is a blank page. I've tried Chrome and Firefox (Linux and Win10), and IE and Edge (Win10), on different systems. All fail to let me even attempt to login. as of 0823 01Aug2015. It was working fine up to about an hour ago.


The login page (accessed via http://online.tivo.com/login which then redirects to a SSO page) is having problems.


----------



## chip_r

online.tivo.com is also not working for me and when signing in I'm redirected to the http://online.tivo.com/logout_success blank page. Chrome, IE, rebootting, and clearing all cookies for both browsers didn't fix it. After two phone calls with Tivo CSRs, they are having outage issues and kind of admitted Tivo Online is still in a beta-ish stage. The recommendation is give it a few days and see if it's working again.

As a separate note, when I stumbled across the "Tivo Online" feature for the first time today, on this page (http://www.tivo.com/my-account/how-to/tivo-online) that "Use TiVo Online to find and watch shows, schedule OnePasses and recordings, or manage your DVR." was listed.

Also:
TiVo Online can be used with:

TiVo Roamio (all models)
TiVo Premiere (all models)

So I thought, cool, now with my Premier I can watch my shows (no Tivo Stream required). The CSR said that wasn't the case and that a Tivo Stream was required. Kind of mis-leading to not even put in an asterisk or note to qualify that HW requirement. Being a long-time Tivo customer, I was aware of the Stream but Tivo needs to do a better job of clearly describing their product and web features. The CSR recommended I Google "Tivo feature request" to see where I can make this request. I said that it's really just an inaccurate product description on your web page. He said, yes, but that's the quickest way to get a bad description fixed.


----------



## krkaufman

justen_m said:


> Is online.tivo.com currently not working? I can go to the start page, and it loads fine, but when I try to sign in, it goes to. http://online.tivo.com/logout_success which is a blank page. I've tried Chrome and Firefox (Linux and Win10), and IE and Edge (Win10), on different systems. All fail to let me even attempt to login. as of 0823 01Aug2015. It was working fine up to about an hour ago.


That was happening for me overnight when I was trying to setup a TiVo Online shortcut on my nephew's computer. I went to bed and hoped it would fix itself.

Sadly, attempting to access the Sign In page is still redirecting to the "logout_success" URL, just tested from a different computer (though also Win7) and using a different browser (firefox) than what I was using last night (Chrome).


----------



## krkaufman

chip_r said:


> As a separate note, when I stumbled across the "Tivo Online" feature for the first time today, on this page (http://www.tivo.com/my-account/how-to/tivo-online) that "Use TiVo Online to find and watch shows, schedule OnePasses and recordings, or manage your DVR." was listed.
> 
> Also:
> TiVo Online can be used with:
> 
> TiVo Roamio (all models)
> TiVo Premiere (all models)
> 
> So I thought, cool, now with my Premier I can watch my shows (no Tivo Stream required). The CSR said that wasn't the case and that a Tivo Stream was required. Kind of mis-leading to not even put in an asterisk or note to qualify that HW requirement. Being a long-time Tivo customer, I was aware of the Stream but Tivo needs to do a better job of clearly describing their product and web features. The CSR recommended I Google "Tivo feature request" to see where I can make this request. I said that it's really just an inaccurate product description on your web page. He said, yes, but that's the quickest way to get a bad description fixed.


That's some awful customer service.


----------



## NorthAlabama

mrizzo80 said:


> The login page (accessed via http://online.tivo.com/login which then redirects to a SSO page) is having problems.


i'm still unable to log in, so i called tivo tech support - they verified it's a known issue for certain customers, and they added my account to a list for tracking.


----------



## ej42137

NorthAlabama said:


> i'm still unable to log in, so i called tivo tech support - they verified it's a known issue for certain customers, and they added my account to a list for tracking.


I'm betting those "certain customers" is just anyone who tries to use TiVo Online. Is there anyone who can get into it today?


----------



## krkaufman

ej42137 said:


> I'm betting those "certain customers" is just anyone who tries to use TiVo Online.


chuckle.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah

TiVo customers, we are sorry about the experience that you are having with TiVo Online. Anyone that has not reported this to our support you are welcome to private message me your TiVo Service Number off your TiVo box, I would be happy to associate your case to the investigation of this issue.


----------



## JoeKustra

Done.


----------



## thefisch

ej42137 said:


> I'm betting those "certain customers" is just anyone who tries to use TiVo Online. Is there anyone who can get into it today?


Yeah, if you can't even login, it does impact everyone. Still can't get a login page to load today.


----------



## justen_m

thefisch said:


> Yeah, if you can't even login, it does impact everyone. Still can't get a login page to load today.


It's been two days now since I noticed it. Admittedly, it was the weekend... maybe things will get fixed in the next couple days. I sent my info to Sarah, whose post seems to at least indicate TiVo is aware of the problem.


----------



## TiVoSupport_Sarah

TiVo customers, it seems that we have resolved the login issue as of this morning with TiVo Online. If you continue to have issues logging in please Private Message me with your TiVo service number.


----------



## NorthAlabama

TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> TiVo customers, it seems that we have resolved the login issue as of this morning with TiVo Online. If you continue to have issues logging in please Private Message me with your TiVo service number.


i'm now able to log in, thanks.


----------



## siratfus

Logging in for me is not an issue. Can I actually watch something though? That's the question. Tivo Online is hit and miss every day. A lot of work left to be done. God forbid you ever need to hit rewind too, that will scramble the tivo online brain to a halt.


----------



## Longs

I haven't had any issue with login. I can see everything, manage onepass, set recordings, etc., I just can't get any of my recordings to play. I am on the same network as the Tivo equipment.

It seemed to work once, a couple of days ago, the only time I've ever been able to play a recording. I get this error:

Problem Playing Show. We are unable to detect your Tivo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video may not be available at this time.

I am not away from home. I can ping the stream and the DVR.


----------



## NorthAlabama

siratfus said:


> Logging in for me is not an issue...




Longs said:


> I haven't had any issue with login...



the login issue was reported as resolved 8/3:



TiVoSupport_Sarah said:


> TiVo customers, it seems that we have resolved the login issue as of this morning with TiVo Online.


----------



## Gadfly

Longs said:


> I haven't had any issue with login. I can see everything, manage onepass, set recordings, etc., I just can't get any of my recordings to play. I am on the same network as the Tivo equipment.
> 
> It seemed to work once, a couple of days ago, the only time I've ever been able to play a recording. I get this error:
> 
> Problem Playing Show. We are unable to detect your Tivo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video may not be available at this time.
> 
> I am not away from home. I can ping the stream and the DVR.


Same here. Tivo software as always disappoints.


----------



## krkaufman

Longs said:


> I haven't had any issue with login. I can see everything, manage onepass, set recordings, etc., I just can't get any of my recordings to play. I am on the same network as the Tivo equipment.


Have you tried flushing your browser's cache?


----------



## Dixon Butz

Is it me or is the play button gone for my recordings? Chome and IE Win10.
Some recordings are playing from Hulu. I don't have a sub. ?

Here is what I see, Might be big, capped on 4K monitor


----------



## aaronwt

I tried this out this weekend it seemed to work well with the titles I tried. Then on titles that are copy protected it links you to another streaming option to play back. For instance Cinemax is restricted on FiOS. So to play it back it opened up a Cinemax page for streaming from the channel.


----------



## Dixon Butz

Here is another. I can watch this from ABC or Hulu. But I don't see the play button to play from the Tivo. I am at my home network. Same on Win 8.1
Anyone else?
These are OTA recorded. Not copy protected.


----------



## aaronwt

Dixon Butz said:


> Here is another. I can watch this from ABC or Hulu. But I don't see the play button to play from the Tivo. I am at my home network. Same on Win 8.1
> Anyone else?
> These are OTA recorded. Not copy protected.


I just looked at my Roamio BAsic with OTA. I checked several recordings I they all had the play button and I was able to stream them with TiVo Online.


----------



## Dixon Butz

Thx. Going to try rebooting the Roamio.


----------



## Dixon Butz

Still don't work. 
Tried Firefox. Nope. Oh well. I give up.


----------



## lpwcomp

Dixon Butz said:


> Still don't work.
> Tried Firefox. Nope. Oh well. I give up.


Did you reboot the Stream?


----------



## Dixon Butz

lpwcomp said:


> Did you reboot the Stream?


Oh yeah, forgot about that LM try.


----------



## Dixon Butz

Oh crap the TS was off. 
Just got back from vacation. I had that UPS switched off.


----------



## aaronwt

Dixon Butz said:


> Oh crap the TS was off.
> Just got back from vacation. I had that UPS switched off.


I would think everyone here has done something similar at one time or another. I know I certainly have.

At least it was an easy fix.


----------



## clyjr

Just wondering if anyone has a suggestion for not being able to watch recorded shows with tivo online... 
FYI, I've got a Roamio Pro using a cable card on Time Warner Cable.
When connected to my home network, using the android app on my phone, I have successfully streamed several of my recorded shows. I've gotten a connection error once, but it reconnected and streamed the show.

Now, on my desktop connected to the same network I'm only able to stream one of my recorded shows using tivo online. None of the other shows have the watch now button next to them.

Why can't I stream my other recordings? Any suggestions on how to debug this issue? 

One other question, should I be able to stream my recorded shows outside of my network? I know I originally read that you couldn't, but I thought I saw that they enabled that.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## moyekj

clyjr said:


> Why can't I stream my other recordings? Any suggestions on how to debug this issue?
> 
> One other question, should I be able to stream my recorded shows outside of my network? I know I originally read that you couldn't, but I thought I saw that they enabled that.


 online.tivo.com currently will not stream any copy protected shows for in home viewing, and will not stream any shows at all for out of home viewing. You're with TWC who copy protects every channel except local broadcast stations, so you will only be able to stream shows recorded on local broadcast channels.


----------



## miketx

So why does it work for the Android app? Is the app "secure" and therefore copy protected streaming is ok? I can't see that the app would be any more secure than other options for a laptop.


----------



## Dan203

It's a limit imposed by CableLabs. They require that PC based players that play protected content protect against screen scraping. (i.e. capturing the video using screen capture) online.tivo.com uses Flash for playback which does not have a way to do that. In fact the only player that I know of that can is Windows Media Center and it only allows protected content in full screen.


----------



## miketx

So the Android/IOS app makes the video more secure? I don't see how.

Anyway, with this type of restriction, Tivo Online is just a pretty scheduler.


----------



## Mikeguy

Except that, many users largely have unprotected content--such as, those users with OTA recordings.


----------



## Jrr6415sun

Longs said:


> I haven't had any issue with login. I can see everything, manage onepass, set recordings, etc., I just can't get any of my recordings to play. I am on the same network as the Tivo equipment.
> 
> It seemed to work once, a couple of days ago, the only time I've ever been able to play a recording. I get this error:
> 
> Problem Playing Show. We are unable to detect your Tivo streaming device from this location. If you are currently away from home, streaming video may not be available at this time.
> 
> I am not away from home. I can ping the stream and the DVR.


I also can not play any of my recordings no matter how many different computers or browsers I try.



moyekj said:


> online.tivo.com currently will not stream any copy protected shows for in home viewing, and will not stream any shows at all for out of home viewing. You're with TWC who copy protects every channel except local broadcast stations, so you will only be able to stream shows recorded on local broadcast channels.


i'm trying to watch something on CBS from TWC and it won't let me.. Is it because it's CBS in HD?


----------



## jonw747

Dan203 said:


> It's a limit imposed by CableLabs. They require that PC based players that play protected content protect against screen scraping. (i.e. capturing the video using screen capture) online.tivo.com uses Flash for playback which does not have a way to do that. In fact the only player that I know of that can is Windows Media Center and it only allows protected content in full screen.


I have no idea what the current state is, but DirectTv created an App for watching TV on the PC and I couldn't even use it because it wouldn't work with a dual monitor setup.

DRM and HDCP aren't new. You'd think they'd be able to make this stuff work seamlessly by now. What a failure.


----------



## Dan203

miketx said:


> So the Android/IOS app makes the video more secure? I don't see how.


The original video stream is encrypted and as far as I know there is nothing on Android that allows you to take a video of the screen and save it to a file. On PCs there are a million apps that do that. (know as screen scraping)



Jrr6415sun said:


> I also can not play any of my recordings no matter how many different computers or browsers I try.


You have to first set up the Stream using one of the mobile apps. There is no way to do the initial configuration via the website. Also you need a Stream. If you have a Roamio Plus/Pro you have one built in, but the Roamio Basic and OTA require an external Stream. ($130) And it only works inside your home, no out of home streaming yet via the website.



jonw747 said:


> I have no idea what the current state is, but DirectTv created an App for watching TV on the PC and I couldn't even use it because it wouldn't work with a dual monitor setup.
> 
> DRM and HDCP aren't new. You'd think they'd be able to make this stuff work seamlessly by now. What a failure.


Yeah they likely have similar restrictions. Although the fact that they have an app that is not built into the OS that allows them to play protected content means that there must be some way for 3rd party apps to output HDCP protected content in full screen and prevent screen scraping. I wasn't sure if that was even possible since the only app I know of that supports protected cable recordings in Windows Media Center, which is MS and has access to parts of the OS other apps don't.


----------



## atmuscarella

Dan203 said:


> Yeah they likely have similar restrictions. Although the fact that they have an app that is not built into the OS that allows them to play protected content means that there must be some way for 3rd party apps to output HDCP protected content in full screen and prevent screen scraping. I wasn't sure if that was even possible since the only app I know of that supports protected cable recordings in Windows Media Center, which is MS and has access to parts of the OS other apps don't.


I find this whole anti screen scraping interesting. I would think that Vudu via their "Vudu To Go" Windows app would have to protect that content to the same level as a recorded TV show (after all you can get the same TV shows from Vudu), once you download a movie/TV show via the Vudu To Go app (which provides HDX quality for most shows) you play it within the Vudu app but it doesn't have to be full screen. I know it uses Adobe Air as it always wants to do an update when I open Vudu To Go other than that I have no idea how it works.


----------



## Dan203

I don't know what deals they have. I just know that we recently looked into the possibility of editing protected shows with VideoReDo and the requirements said we either had to protect against screen scraping or obscure more then 30% of the video. Obviously obscuring the video isn't going to work for a player so they would need to protect against screen scraping. I suspect that this is why the current HDHomeRun player app can't tune any protected channels. (although I hear they're working on this for their DVR product)


----------



## lpwcomp

What I don't understand is why there is any restriction on streaming of unprotected content nor the restrictions on streaming via the apps.

You should be able to OOH stream unprotected content via TiVo Online.

You should be able to OOH stream even protected content via the apps.


----------



## jonw747

Dan203 said:


> Yeah they likely have similar restrictions. Although the fact that they have an app that is not built into the OS that allows them to play protected content means that there must be some way for 3rd party apps to output HDCP protected content in full screen and prevent screen scraping. I wasn't sure if that was even possible since the only app I know of that supports protected cable recordings in Windows Media Center, which is MS and has access to parts of the OS other apps don't.


Well, it's no coincidence they partnered with Cyberlink on the App (makers of DVD and BD playback s/w). The hardware requirements were very strict because everything in the chain needed to support HDCP.

So, possible, but in my case too painful to the point of being useless.

Of course we can run Android on a PC. Maybe the protected media Apps can detect that? I don't know. Given how easy it is to steal content, it would be nice if content protection wouldn't encourage it.


----------



## b_scott

jonw747 said:


> Well, it's no coincidence they partnered with Cyberlink on the App (makers of DVD and BD playback s/w). The hardware requirements were very strict because everything in the chain needed to support HDCP.
> 
> So, possible, but in my case too painful to the point of being useless.
> 
> Of course we can run Android on a PC. Maybe the protected media Apps can detect that? I don't know. Given how easy it is to steal content, it would be nice if content protection wouldn't encourage it.


agreed. lawyers don't use logic, they just use the letter of the law.

I'm in that industry, I know.


----------



## lpwcomp

jonw747 said:


> Of course we can run Android on a PC. Maybe the protected media Apps can detect that? I don't know. Given how easy it is to steal content, it would be nice if content protection wouldn't encourage it.


Unless something has changed, the TiVo Android app wont even run on a rooted device so I doubt it will run on a PC.


----------



## jonw747

lpwcomp said:


> Unless something has changed, the TiVo Android app wont even run on a rooted device so I doubt it will run on a PC.


Well, for example root status can be be faked with a rooted App that makes the device act is if it's not-rooted to Apps you choose. Is this sufficient to fake out the TiVo App? I don't know, but it's basically an "arms race".

Same thing for detecting an emulator. If an emulator wants to be open about what it is, you would just have to ask the device and block it; but if it's trying to hide itself, you'd have to dig deeper and look for differences the emulator can't hide.


----------



## lpwcomp

jonw747 said:


> Well, for example root status can be be faked with a rooted App that makes the device act is if it's not-rooted to Apps you choose. Is this sufficient to fake out the TiVo App? I don't know, but it's basically an "arms race".


Last I heard, no.


----------



## Dan203

lpwcomp said:


> Unless something has changed, the TiVo Android app wont even run on a rooted device so I doubt it will run on a PC.


It works for me using DuOS on a Surface 3 tablet. The video is choppy though so it's not really usable.


----------



## Bytez

lpwcomp said:


> Unless something has changed, the TiVo Android app wont even run on a rooted device so I doubt it will run on a PC.


It runs on rooted devices now. Works on my rooted S4 and S6.


----------



## Bytez

Anyone having issues with a lot of studdering? It wasn't like this a few weeks ago.


----------



## TV_Tom122

Bytez said:


> Anyone having issues with a lot of studdering? It wasn't like this a few weeks ago.


I am seeing this too. I have a Roamio Plus wired to my network. I have tried several computers both wired and wireless on my home network as well as both IE and Firefox. Audio is good, but video studders (short 1-2 sec pauses) whether in a window or full screen. Both Android and iOS apps stream just fine with no performance issues.

I just found out about TiVo Online so I don't know if it ever worked better or not.


----------



## Series3Sub

I, too am experiencing problems with TiVo Online within my LAN. All my recordings are OTA with no restrictions. My two Roamios and Premiere XL have green arrows indicating playback on MOST shows (and have, indeed, verified playback on my PC), but absolutely no green arrows/playback button for ANY of my recordings on the Premiere (not the XL mentioned above, but a separate additional TiVo box). I can stream and load to my mobile devices just fine from the Premiere, but I have no playback option from the Premiere via TiVo Online, not for any shows at all.

Any help on this issue is greatly appreciated. I want to be able to playback content from the Premiere via TiVo Online on my LAN.


----------



## epstewart

I have one beef with TiVo Online: I don't get the right aspect ratio with standard definition material. With HD, yes, but with SD, no. With SD, the picture is stretched horizontally and looks too wide. Does anyone else notice this? Does anyone know how to correct it? TIA ...


----------



## Series3Sub

OK, it took several more days than the other TiVo boxes, but now I do get all my recordings at my Premiere able to playback on TiVoOnline.

However, I can't seem to figure out how to have the playback screen fill the entire or at least almost entire PC screen. Currently, it has a box that is merely about half the real estate on the PC screen. It is hard to get immersed watching such a small portion of the screen. Is there a fix for this. I am using TiVo Stream. Thanks.


----------



## Series3Sub

epstewart said:


> I have one beef with TiVo Online: I don't get the right aspect ratio with standard definition material. With HD, yes, but with SD, no. With SD, the picture is stretched horizontally and looks too wide. Does anyone else notice this? Does anyone know how to correct it? TIA ...


I can't get the playback screen to fill my PC screen or at least fill nearly all of it. I for one have more than one beef with TiVo Online:
1. Small screen for playback as described above.
2. Terrible PQ and playback on my LAN with stuttering and often repeating of video/audio for a few seconds, and my LAN is all gigabit and works PERFECTLY with 2 different Slingbox's on the same LAN when I use them, and they provide FULL HD clarity for TiVo's connected to them and NO hiccups with up to 8Mpbs speed data with PERFECT PQ and playback. So far TiVo OnLine is far inferior to DishOnLine and Slingbox.

TiVo Stream works very well with my mobile devices on my LAN with GREAT PQ and downloading. It is TiVo Online that has been the big disappointment. Any tips on getting TiVo Online to improve are welcome.


----------



## HerronScott

Series3Sub said:


> OK, it took several more days than the other TiVo boxes, but now I do get all my recordings at my Premiere able to playback on TiVoOnline.
> 
> However, I can't seem to figure out how to have the playback screen fill the entire or at least almost entire PC screen. Currently, it has a box that is merely about half the real estate on the PC screen. It is hard to get immersed watching such a small portion of the screen. Is there a fix for this. I am using TiVo Stream. Thanks.


There's a square box to the far right of the play control bar which is for full screen mode.

Scott


----------



## epstewart

Series3Sub said:


> I can't get the playback screen to fill my PC screen or at least fill nearly all of it. I for one have more than one beef with TiVo Online:
> 1. Small screen for playback as described above.
> 2. Terrible PQ and playback on my LAN with stuttering and often repeating of video/audio for a few seconds, and my LAN is all gigabit and works PERFECTLY with 2 different Slingbox's on the same LAN when I use them, and they provide FULL HD clarity for TiVo's connected to them and NO hiccups with up to 8Mpbs speed data with PERFECT PQ and playback. So far TiVo OnLine is far inferior to DishOnLine and Slingbox.
> 
> TiVo Stream works very well with my mobile devices on my LAN with GREAT PQ and downloading. It is TiVo Online that has been the big disappointment. Any tips on getting TiVo Online to improve are welcome.


Yes, just click on the square-like icon at the bottom right of the too-small picture. It will go to full screen.

Do you have any recordings in the old 4:3 aspect ratio? I can get them to play full screen, but they get stretched horizontally to fill the screen. I don't know how to get it to play in 4:3. Anybody know?


----------



## Dan203

The other issue with full screen is that the little play bar on the bottom never goes away. They should make it like YouTube where it automaticallt disappears after a few seconds.


----------



## atmuscarella

Dan203 said:


> The other issue with full screen is that the little play bar on the bottom never goes away. They should make it like YouTube where it automaticallt disappears after a few seconds.


Interesting I think it depends on what DVR your are streaming from if the bar goes away or not. For me it goes away if I stream from my Premiere but it does not go away if I stream from my Roamio.


----------



## Dan203

That's strage. I wonder why that woul even matter?


----------



## krkaufman

I'm not at a location where I can test TiVo Online functionality, and so am looking for those with experience for feedback.

I just setup a one-time recording via TiVo Online, and, after TO had successfully scheduled the recording, it displayed the following message:
You have scheduled a recording for this show. *When it has finished recording,* go to the My Shows list on your DVR to watch it.​
Is the "when it has finished recording" part of the message accurate? That is, you won't be able to stream the recording via TiVo Online until the recording has completed?


----------



## epstewart

krkaufman said:


> I'm not at a location where I can test TiVo Online functionality, and so am looking for those with experience for feedback.
> 
> I just setup a one-time recording via TiVo Online, and, after TO had successfully scheduled the recording, it displayed the following message:
> You have scheduled a recording for this show. *When it has finished recording,* go to the My Shows list on your DVR to watch it.​
> Is the "when it has finished recording" part of the message accurate? That is, you won't be able to stream the recording via TiVo Online until the recording has completed?


I made an experiment. Scheduled a recording, on my Bolt, of a show in progress using TiVo Online on my computer. TO responded with a sub-window whose title was simply "Recording Scheduled."

"You have scheduled a recording for this show. When it has finished recording, go to the My Shows list on your DVR to watch it" did _not_ appear anywhere.

The show immediately began recording on the Bolt. And I could immediately stream it back to TO.

I also used TO to schedule a recording of a show that had not yet started. Right after it started, I was immediately able to begin streaming it back to TO.

If you saw "You have scheduled a recording for this show. When it has finished recording, go to the My Shows list on your DVR to watch it" instead of "Recording scheduled," were you perhaps away from your home network?


----------



## krkaufman

epstewart said:


> If you saw "You have scheduled a recording for this show. When it has finished recording, go to the My Shows list on your DVR to watch it" instead of "Recording scheduled," *were you perhaps away from your home network?*


Yes, most definitely.

Your experience with access to currently recording content is what I expected. If the message being displayed is sensitive to the user being In or Out of Home, it may just create unnecessary confusion, since the user may simply be setting up a recording from work for viewing when they get home, at night. The error message will make the user think they can't start watching a recording until after it's completed.


----------

